# My experience with an at-home 15% TCA peel (pictures before, during and after)



## Andi

*DISCLAIMER:*

DonÂ´t try this at home, kids!






IÂ´m a somewhat experienced at-home chemical peel user. I routinely use 40% glycolic &amp; 65% lactic acid peels. With TCA, I started out with 8% 2 years ago, and over time worked my way up to 4 layers of 8%. After a year long or so break, I started with a 1 layer 15% TCA peel. Next I did a 2 layer peel. The pictures below are from my 2nd 2 layer peel. As you will see in the pictures, I tolerate 1 layer with almost no frosting at all. 2 layers (each layer gives the peel a 25% strength boost I believe) is as far as IÂ´m willing to go, because I donÂ´t want to take chances. Stronger is not always better!

If you want to try a TCA peel at home, please do extensive research online. Use an appropriate prep regimen of Retin-A or glycolic acid serum to ensure thorough &amp; even penetration of the acid. However, the prep regiment may also cause the peel to go a bit deeper, so for a first try with a low %, a prep regiment is not necessarily needed.

Please purchase the peel solution from a reputable seller (I recommend makeupartistschoice.com). Follow instructions closely, and always start out with the lowest %. A patch test is always a good idea. Use neosporin/bacitracin for 48h after the peel. Never pick at flaking/peeling skin! And finally, sunscreen is a must for several weeks after the peel (but then again, sunscreen should be a must year round anyway)

The pictures may be a bit a scary, but I figured it may be interesting for people to see. Remember this is just *MY* experience. IÂ´ve used milder peels in the past, and I appear to have quite "tough" skin. Some people even get a lot of irritation &amp; pain from a much lower % of TCA!

I donÂ´t want to advertise at-home TCA peels in this strength at all, getting this done professionally is great if you have any kind of doubts about safety &amp; potential risks. But I think TCA peels are a great way to improve your skintone *AFTER* you tried milder treatments.

*BEFORE: *

This is after de-greasing the skin with alcohol to ensure even penetration of the acid &amp; applying Vaseline to lips, around eyes and nostrils for protection. This is the best picture I could take, sorry! I do have minor, but stubborn, post-inflammatory hyperpigmentation on my cheeks from cystic acne a few years ago, which you canÂ´t see I think. That is the main reason for me doing these peels. Milder peels &amp; Retin-A use have improved my skin, but the residual stubborn dark marks respond best to TCA peels in my case!!!





*AFTER 1st LAYER OF 15% TCA:*

I experienced (as expected) significant burning &amp; a feeling of heat on my face (aiming a blow drier on low setting and cool temperature helps!), but only minimal redness. Two spots on my face (middle of forehead, and side of chin) frosted.





*AFTER 2nd LAYER OF 15% TCA: *(2nd layer applied 5min after 1st layer)

I experienced significant redness as well as a feeling of heat on my face. I got a pretty even coat of frosting almost everywhere on my face, which is a desired effect of TCA. It looks like a white cast (as on my cheeks &amp; chin) or white dots (forehead) on top of the redness on your skin. There are different levels of frosting - a deeper, professionally done peel can even cause the skin to appear solid white.

I look sad because you are supposed to keep a straight face during the peel. It actually felt like my cheeks would crack open if I had attempted a smile! Also, the pain &amp; the smell of the acid made my eyes tear up lol. Also, my face was extremely painful to the touch!

Btw, when you frost, you do not apply another coat, which is why I left out the areas that already frosted after my 1st layer. When you achieve a nice level of frosting (which is a result of the denaturation of the keratin in the skin), this is the end-point of the peel. ItÂ´s not absolutely necessary to frost (lower % TCA peels more than likely wonÂ´t cause frosting because they donÂ´t penetrate deeply enough), but frosting may lead to better results.









(In the picture below I had splashed my face with cool water, which helps the redness &amp; pain to subside faster)





*AFTER: (about 30min after the application of the 2nd layer)*

The frosting is completely gone, the redness has subsided quite a bit. I would expect my skintone to be back to normal in about 90min after the peel (like it was after my last peel). The pain is entirely gone, I can touch my skin with no problems. And I can smile again now





As recommended, I applied a coat of neosporin to my face after taking this picture.





I will continue to post pictures in this thread, but they wonÂ´t be very exciting. My skin will start flaking (and peel in some areas) in about 2-3 days from today, and get tight &amp; crepey before it starts flaking. From past experience, my skin will flake for at least 7 days.

Even though some pictures in this thread may be a bit scary, a 15% TCA peel is considered to be in the low to medium range (in professional terms at least believe?), and therefore will cause only flaking and light peeling.


----------



## Kraezinsane

I have heard of peels and such but what are they for? Why would you use them and what is the desired effect? Do different peels do different things or are there just different ways of achieving the same end?

I really appreciate you doing this as I have been very curious about peels and such.


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *Kraezinsane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have heard of peels and such but what are they for? Why would you use them and what is the desired effect? Do different peels do different things or are there just different ways of achieving the same end?
> 
> I really appreciate you doing this as I have been very curious about peels and such.


I think all chemical peels do kind of the same thing (exfoliate, stimulate collagen production). But peels that go deeper (like TCA) can also improve skintone, hyperpigmentation, fine wrinkles etc better than milder peeling agents like glycolic, lactic acid etc.These mild peels donÂ´t typically cause any flaking or peeling, they lead to micro-exfoliation and can be used as a "lunch time peels" in low-medium concentrations. TCA on the other hand will cause actual flaking or peeling, and itÂ´s associated with some social downtime because of that, and more risks. But generally, all peeling agents are safe if you follow instructions closely.


----------



## Kraezinsane

Thanks! I will definitely be checking up on this thread!


----------



## katana

Thank for shring your photos Andi!

I am very interested in peels, except I don't know very much about them. You are definetly the go to girl, on this.

I am just getting into facial peels and would like to start with something gentle.

Would you recommond a Lactic acid peel or Glycolic peel?

I have normal skin. Not dry, not oily, very clear.

Same age as you.

At the moment I am not using a facial mositurizer.....never really have, I know, I know, very bad!


----------



## divadoll

You can purchase lactic acid more cheaply than you can glycolic acid.  I made my own 30% lactic acid peel from buying a jug of lactic acid from Lotioncrafters.  I also bought and made my own glycolic acid but it costs 8-10x more.  I did find that glycolic was gentler for me than lactic.  My skin is very sensitive and probably too sensitive to even try the TCA peel.  At 30% acid, my skin had scabbed over and kinda lightly crusted when I had done a 2nd coating. It took 3 or 4 days before the scabbing peeled off.  A 40% concentration had actually ate away some of my skin and left me with a small scar on the corner of my right cheek. 

You should always wear moisturizer under foundation.  It puts a barrier between your makeup and your skin.


----------



## Andi

Hm, I just checked makeupartistschoice, and the lowest % kit of glycolic is actually cheaper than lactic acid on there, and both are the same size.

I always read that lactic acid is more gentle, but I too like glycolic better. You can go either way really, if you pick the lowest %. I know the website I mentioned offers sample sizes (of all strengths) as well, so you can try out both options before buying a full size.


----------



## xjackie83

thanks for this awesome thread!  I am very interested in trying peels to help with my freckles and to even skin tone.  It's nice to see the pictures.  It shows how powerful the acids are and you have to be careful and know what you're doing.


----------



## silly rabbit

please don't peel your skin, as a doctor told me that nothing comes close to the original layer of the skin.  peeling it with hard acids isn't safe.  Our skin peels it self regularly  so we don't need it.

Plus the outer layer is supposed to be thicker so it can protects the inner layers.  With peeling you've damaged the protecting layer.


I've compared your before and after and they look similar.  You have good skin why go the harsh way?

Skin of the face and neck are extremely delicate.  Plus we are still young, our inner organs are still young and fresh and able to do their work properly and make our skin great.

The skin gets more of its glow from inner care (food..etc) very little from outside (creams...etc) even if the results are fast.  We're talking 10-20-30 years in the future.



If you have problems, pigmentation...etc I recommend visiting a dermatologist to prescribe on spot treatments for the problem (no peeling of course)

Also would like to add that skin problems takes months and months to be treated and get everything back to normal, never think it would go right a way.


And again Laser has now done wonders to us from removing wrinkles to tighting skins and removing tattoos.



Not trying t be harsh, but just want everyone to have good skin in a long term.


----------



## divadoll

> Originally Posted by *silly rabbit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> please don't peel your skin, as a doctor told me that nothing comes close to the original layer of the skin.  peeling it with hard acids isn't safe.  Our skin peels it self regularly  so we don't need it.
> 
> Plus the outer layer is supposed to be thicker so it can protects the inner layers.  With peeling you've damaged the protecting layer.
> 
> I've compared your before and after and they look similar.  You have good skin why go the harsh way?
> 
> Skin of the face and neck are extremely delicate.  Plus we are still young, our inner organs are still young and fresh and able to do their work properly and make our skin great.
> 
> The skin gets more of its glow from inner care (food..etc) very little from outside (creams...etc) even if the results are fast.  We're talking 10-20-30 years in the future.
> 
> If you have problems, pigmentation...etc I recommend visiting a dermatologist to prescribe on spot treatments for the problem (no peeling of course)
> 
> Also would like to add that skin problems takes months and months to be treated and get everything back to normal, never think it would go right a way.
> 
> And again Laser has now done wonders to us from removing wrinkles to tighting skins and removing tattoos.
> 
> Not trying t be harsh, but just want everyone to have good skin in a long term.


 I think that its obvious that Andi knows what she is doing and is comfortable with what she is doing as she has been doing this for a long time. You can't rely on nature to do its job if we are constantly adding oils and creams and wearing makeup that prevent the natural exfoliation of the skin on your face.  You need some help especially if you have some blemish scarring and hyperpigmentation that would fade with a deeper exfoliation like an acid peel. 

Lasers have their limitations because you can't use it on darker skin.  You can't remove white ink from a tattoo using lasers.


----------



## Chicken351

Great Thread, Thanks for posting your pictures. I didn't really understand much about peels until now. Can't wait to see more pictures and hear more about it!


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *silly rabbit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> please don't peel your skin, as a doctor told me that nothing comes close to the original layer of the skin.  peeling it with hard acids isn't safe.  Our skin peels it self regularly  so we don't need it.
> 
> Plus the outer layer is supposed to be thicker so it can protects the inner layers.  With peeling you've damaged the protecting layer.
> 
> I've compared your before and after and they look similar.  You have good skin why go the harsh way?
> 
> Skin of the face and neck are extremely delicate.  Plus we are still young, our inner organs are still young and fresh and able to do their work properly and make our skin great.
> 
> The skin gets more of its glow from inner care (food..etc) very little from outside (creams...etc) even if the results are fast.  We're talking 10-20-30 years in the future.
> 
> If you have problems, pigmentation...etc I recommend visiting a dermatologist to prescribe on spot treatments for the problem (no peeling of course)
> 
> Also would like to add that skin problems takes months and months to be treated and get everything back to normal, never think it would go right a way.
> 
> And again Laser has now done wonders to us from removing wrinkles to tighting skins and removing tattoos.
> 
> Not trying t be harsh, but just want everyone to have good skin in a long term.
> I think that its obvious that Andi knows what she is doing and is comfortable with what she is doing as she has been doing this for a long time. You can't rely on nature to do its job if we are constantly adding oils and creams and wearing makeup that prevent the natural exfoliation of the skin on your face.  You need some help especially if you have some blemish scarring and hyperpigmentation that would fade with a deeper exfoliation like an acid peel.
> 
> Lasers have their limitations because you can't use it on darker skin.  You can't remove white ink from a tattoo using lasers.
> 
> 
> I think chemical peels scare a lot of people, especially if they donÂ´t know a lot about them. They think about what happened to Samantha on Sex &amp; The City lol. When people see me with my flaking skin after a TCA peel they ask what happened. And when I tell them what I did they usually freak out and ask me why IÂ´m "damaging my skin" lol.
> 
> I do indeed not have bad skin, but the before pictures make my skin look better than it is. I could have also done just a spot-treatment peel on my areas of concern, a lot of people do it this way. But either way, I have achieved enough improvement to decide that this might be my last TCA peel in this strength (thatÂ´s why I started this thread), until lines &amp; wrinkles become an issue in the (hopefully far away) future.
> 
> ThatÂ´s why I stated that I have explored all other options to improve my skintone before, including Retin-A, milder peeling agents and 4% hydroquinone cream (which faded the few sunspots I had beautifully, but didnÂ´t really have any effect on the PIH). And I donÂ´t recommend anyone to do this at home unless you have explored all other options and have read up on anything there is to know. If you have the money and know a great dermatologist, get this done professionally.
> 
> When I realized I had reached the end-point of milder treatments, I decided to take the next step. IÂ´m a medical graduate and have been reading into aesthetic dermatology procedures for quite some time. Of course IÂ´m no dermatologist myself, but there are very few dermatologists in my (rural) state that do any kind of peel, laser etc. But eiter way, this is still not a strong peel, and the reactions that happened on my face were to be expected, even though I admit they look scary. It really is "controlled injury" of the skin. I have done all of this before, with visible results, no scarring or hyperpigmentation.
> 
> And actually, the peeling agents I have used have been shown to be safe! Not every peeling agent is safe for everybody, but with my very light skintone &amp; not very sensitive skin IÂ´m on the safe side compared to people with other skintypes and skintones. And while exfoliation isnÂ´t necessary for the skin, low % chemical peels (or serums) can help clear blackheads, exfoliate dull looking skin and be a wonderful addition to an anti-aging regimen. If you have other skin issues, peels can also show great improvement. There is really no need to be scared of them, if your skin doesnÂ´t tolerate them, then simply donÂ´t do it!


----------



## silly rabbit

Its your skin at he end. Nothing to lose here.


----------



## Andi

*UPDATE - Day 2 post peel:*

My skin is starting to feel "tight" all over, and looks shiny. When I wrinkle my forehead the crepey skin becomes more obvious. ItÂ´s pretty funny looking, and gives me an idea of how IÂ´ll look once I have actual wrinkles on my face.

Other than that thereÂ´s not much to see or tell.


----------



## divadoll

> Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hm, I just checked makeupartistschoice, and the lowest % kit of glycolic is actually cheaper than lactic acid on there, and both are the same size.
> 
> I always read that lactic acid is more gentle, but I too like glycolic better. You can go either way really, if you pick the lowest %. I know the website I mentioned offers sample sizes (of all strengths) as well, so you can try out both options before buying a full size.


I'll have to check there next time.  I think glycolic makes me less itchy.


----------



## Andi

*DAY 3:*

The areas that you naturally move most usually peel first. ThatÂ´s usually the chin, because the area is stretched everytime you open your mouth to talk and eat. I even felt the dead skin layer crack open when I opened my mouth a bit too wide to floss after I had brushed my teeth. In the picture below you can see that the skin cracked open on itÂ´s own.

The rest of my face is shiny, tight and wrinkly in some areas (forehead), and a bit brownish and leathery-looking in other areasy (cheeks)





*DAY 4:*

My chin has almost finished peeling, the tempes and inner cheeks are starting to peel. My forehead is always the last area to peel, and right now itÂ´s extremely shiny and "dead looking". When I wrinkle my forehead, I look about 60 years old


----------



## bronze_chiqz

andi, u know something? Without the TCA peel itself, ur face look sooooo clear on ur pic before the treatment starts!!Im jelous now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *bronze_chiqz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> andi, u know something? Without the TCA peel itself, ur face look sooooo clear on ur pic before the treatment starts!!Im jelous now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Thanks, my skin is always clear now, thanks to Diane mite. But I have the type of skin where every single blemish (especially the cystic pimples I got before I decided to take Diane mite) leaves a dark mark. IÂ´m sure it doesnÂ´t help that IÂ´m so pale that a dark mark will naturally show up more. It was an annoying process to treat them, but IÂ´m finally happy with my skin now that all those marks are gone.


----------



## newmakemom

Wow Andi!

I'm an African American female that has SEVERE hyperpigmentation. Of ANY of the pictures you posted I would love to have that clear of skin. After taking birth control, picking my skin...even to the point it hurts (I know I have a problem but working on it &amp; have to wear fake nails to limit it) and having a Dr prescribe hydroquoine(sp) my skin is extremely damaged. Peels sorta scare me.  Using toners after washing my face burns so I know I wouldn't be able to tolerate a peel...lol. Trying to find a dermatologist that I have faith in that will actually get me results.

As anyone knows if you don't feel confident in who you are &amp; what u present to people it shows. I wish u much luck &amp; hopefully u will get the results u want. I applaud u in doing extensive research and not just jumping into something.


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *newmakemom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow Andi!
> 
> I'm an African American female that has SEVERE hyperpigmentation. Of ANY of the pictures you posted I would love to have that clear of skin. After taking birth control, picking my skin...even to the point it hurts (I know I have a problem but working on it &amp; have to wear fake nails to limit it) and having a Dr prescribe hydroquoine(sp) my skin is extremely damaged. Peels sorta scare me.  Using toners after washing my face burns so I know I wouldn't be able to tolerate a peel...lol. Trying to find a dermatologist that I have faith in that will actually get me results.
> 
> As anyone knows if you don't feel confident in who you are &amp; what u present to people it shows. I wish u much luck &amp; hopefully u will get the results u want. I applaud u in doing extensive research and not just jumping into something.


 Sounds like your skin is irritated by the hydroquinone. How long have you been using it? And yes I agree, anyone with truly sensitive skin (or skin that is being irritated by other treatments) probably should never do a peel. The irritation would outway the possible benefits.

I did finally get my skin almost to a point where I probably canÂ´t get any more improvement. Sadly, big pores donÂ´t react to peels lol. My skin isnÂ´t perfect and probably never will be, but it was a lot worse before I did all the peels and Retin-A so IÂ´m pretty happy with the end result.


----------



## Chirpyalice

Oh my god, those are some results! These peels never worked well for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Or maybe im too old for them


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *Chirpyalice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my god, those are some results! These peels never worked well for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Or maybe im too old for them



lol age doesn't matter, maybe you didn't use the correct prep regimen?


----------



## orchid2684

Andi - I must say, you have beautiful skin to begin with.

With that said, I too have just done a TCA peel, but I did a 12.5%, just one layer.

It was my first on and I did it on Saturday night.  Tomorrow will be day 4 and I have yet to peel.  My forehead and cheek skin looks the exact same though, very tight and wrinkly and shiny.

How long did it take before your forehead and cheeks peeled??  I'm hoping mine does soon because it's hard to even eat or move my mouth still.


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *orchid2684* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Andi - I must say, you have beautiful skin to begin with.
> 
> With that said, I too have just done a TCA peel, but I did a 12.5%, just one layer.
> 
> It was my first on and I did it on Saturday night.  Tomorrow will be day 4 and I have yet to peel.  My forehead and cheek skin looks the exact same though, very tight and wrinkly and shiny.
> 
> How long did it take before your forehead and cheeks peeled??  I'm hoping mine does soon because it's hard to even eat or move my mouth still.


My forehead peeled rather quickly, the peeling started at day 4 I think. My cheeks were always the last to peel, sometimes not until day 6. I know you get really impatient cause you want the dead skin to come off and see the results, but this process just varies (depending on your skin, on the prep regimen etc). If your skin is so tight that eating or moving your mouth is hard then the skin is probably going to crack soon since anything around your mouth is under constant movement which the tight skin can't handle for too long. That's what happened to me when I took a big bite out of this large apple, the tight skin on my chin just cracked open which was a very strange feeling


----------



## orchid2684

> Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *orchid2684* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Andi - I must say, you have beautiful skin to begin with.
> 
> With that said, I too have just done a TCA peel, but I did a 12.5%, just one layer.
> 
> It was my first on and I did it on Saturday night.  Tomorrow will be day 4 and I have yet to peel.  My forehead and cheek skin looks the exact same though, very tight and wrinkly and shiny.
> 
> How long did it take before your forehead and cheeks peeled??  I'm hoping mine does soon because it's hard to even eat or move my mouth still.
> My forehead peeled rather quickly, the peeling started at day 4 I think. My cheeks were always the last to peel, sometimes not until day 6. I know you get really impatient cause you want the dead skin to come off and see the results, but this process just varies (depending on your skin, on the prep regimen etc). If your skin is so tight that eating or moving your mouth is hard then the skin is probably going to crack soon since anything around your mouth is under constant movement which the tight skin can't handle for too long. That's what happened to me when I took a big bite out of this large apple, the tight skin on my chin just cracked open which was a very strange feeling
> 
> 
> yes I am getting very impatient, but my chin has started to peel, just like a sunburn does.  I have been applying aloe vera along with Argan Oil when needed.   I can tell my forehead and cheeks are just dying to peel, but they are being stubborn.  LOL
> 
> Tomorrow is day 4, let's hope the cheeks peel faster.  I see my boyfriend on Friday, I don't want him thinking my skin is falling off.


----------



## LisaF1163

Andi, your skin is gorgeous!  Thank you for explaining your process to us and posting the pictures (however painful they look, LOL!).  I have super sensitive skin, so I probably wouldn't try them (_I get by with mild retinols each night, and a light scrub in the morning_), but it's so awesome to see your results.


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *LisaF1163* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Andi, your skin is gorgeous!  Thank you for explaining your process to us and posting the pictures (however painful they look, LOL!).  I have super sensitive skin, so I probably wouldn't try them (_I get by with mild retinols each night, and a light scrub in the morning_), but it's so awesome to see your results.



oh yeah, this isn't for sensitive skin I think (especially if you do it yourself). I think the pictures show that even if your skin looks scary during a peel of this strength it doesn't mean that you "burnt" yourself or that your skin will scar (if you follow proper aftercare)


----------



## Nicole86

Hi Andi!

Your skin looks so clear! I love it. My face was really clear but recently for the past couple months, ive been breaking out and i have very fare skin so when i break out its noticable and i end up getting those dark spots. Now they're starting to fade away, but i still have a pink pigmentation i would like to get rid of.  I actually got a peel a couple years ago, but since i dont use it often they used the lowest % on me. My question is how many peels would i need to get to see results and after your skin starts flaking, what type of lotion should i use?

Thanks!

-Nicole


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *Nicole86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Andi!
> 
> Your skin looks so clear! I love it. My face was really clear but recently for the past couple months, ive been breaking out and i have very fare skin so when i break out its noticable and i end up getting those dark spots. Now they're starting to fade away, but i still have a pink pigmentation i would like to get rid of.  I actually got a peel a couple years ago, but since i dont use it often they used the lowest % on me. My question is how many peels would i need to get to see results and after your skin starts flaking, what type of lotion should i use?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Nicole


I would start with something gentle like lactic or glycolic acid. Depending on how dark &amp; stubborn your spots are, you should need at least 2 peels to see results. With these peels, you wouldn't/shouldn't get actual visible peeling! Peeling/flaking isn't absolutely necessary for the effect that will take place. TCA peels sometimes don't make you peel if the % is low.

You might not even need an actual peel though, maybe start out with a 8-10% glycolic acid leave on product (Alpha Hydroxy has great value for money!) instead and see if you get improvement with that.

I suggest you go step by step, from gentle to harsher treatments. A chemical exfoliant leave on product first, then maybe a 2% hydroquinone cream (over the counter) if you don't get enough improvement. If you're still not happy, then venture into peels. That's what I did, I got steady improvement from daily chemical exfoliants, at home microdermabrasion etc, but some spots just didn't imrpove enough. It wasn't until I hit an improvement plateau that I decided to do TCA peels that have some social downtime and the obvious peeling/flaking.

If you do decide to try a TCA peel at some point, the appropriate aftercare after the peeling has ended is a very mild moisturizer like CerVe or Cetaphil at night and an SPF of at least 30 daily to prevent hyperpigmentation on your freshly peeled skin. It's hard to say how many peels you will need because it depends on what your expectations are! It's good to wait a bit after the peeling has ended, wait until the microswelling goes down (which can make your skin looks better than it actually does, as it can temporarily "plump up" indented acne scars etc) to assess the final result. Don't try to achieve too much at once, because the skin does undergo steady remodelling for weeks after the peel so you gotta wait for your skin to "heal itself" before you decide to do another peel.


----------



## Nicole86

Thanks! &amp; Where can i purchase this stuff. I know a lot of over the counter stuff does not work for me.


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *Nicole86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! &amp; Where can i purchase this stuff. I know a lot of over the counter stuff does not work for me.



I get all my peeling solutions at makeupartistschoice.com (they carry glycolic, lactic, salicylic, Jessner's &amp; TCA peels in various strengths)

You can e-mail them with any questions you may have, they have always been very helpful IMO. Also, the peel kits come with helpful instructions!


----------



## coryswife89

Above my upper lip I had discoloration making it look like I had a mustache. I'm sure from licking my lips. Anyway I did a little research (very scared I'm black)  to do a at home chemical peel. We had some wart removal cream at home that I used. I did go over board and used it 3x on the first, second and third day. Lucky me no adverse results! The only area that peel was the discolored part. I have been using 2x a week now since I'm no longer in a rush. It's almost completely gone. 

I put just enough on the discolored part let it sit for up to 5 minutes (when I was strong enough but I read you to let it sit for one minute at least) 

I mixed warm water with baking soda. I wipe the gel off with the mixture. 

I personally kept Vaseline on it. I hate the flakes

Only that are peeled. My husband doesn't notice it but I still do and I'm not stopping until it's completely gone. 

I forgot the brand. If I find it I will let you know. People have used this to treat acne scars and age spots. 

I took pictures of myself and my son but I hated the look so much I deleted. I possibly have a picture near the end stage. If I find it (I have tons of unlabeled pics on my cpu) I will upload it to show you last week vs this week


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *coryswife89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Above my upper lip I had discoloration making it look like I had a mustache. I'm sure from licking my lips. Anyway I did a little research (very scared I'm black)  to do a at home chemical peel. We had some wart removal cream at home that I used. I did go over board and used it 3x on the first, second and third day. Lucky me no adverse results! The only area that peel was the discolored part. I have been using 2x a week now since I'm no longer in a rush. It's almost completely gone.
> 
> I put just enough on the discolored part let it sit for up to 5 minutes (when I was strong enough but I read you to let it sit for one minute at least)
> 
> I mixed warm water with baking soda. I wipe the gel off with the mixture.
> 
> I personally kept Vaseline on it. I hate the flakes
> 
> Only that are peeled. My husband doesn't notice it but I still do and I'm not stopping until it's completely gone.
> 
> I forgot the brand. If I find it I will let you know. People have used this to treat acne scars and age spots.
> 
> I took pictures of myself and my son but I hated the look so much I deleted. I possibly have a picture near the end stage. If I find it (I have tons of unlabeled pics on my cpu) I will upload it to show you last week vs this week


I have heard of those wart removal creams (they donÂ´t sell them here in Europe though I think?) but I wouldnÂ´t use anything like that on my face. I wonder whatÂ´s actually in these creams


----------



## Fanoute

I had love TCA peels! My favorite and the one that gave me the best results was the GORGEOUS peel from Ezpeel.net

I love it because i do it at bedtime and i can apply mineral makeup the next day and go to work without having to worry about the downtime. 

They also have a great Body peel that i used to remove unwanted dark brownish spot that I got from to much sun. Now my skin is even and I love it!


----------



## 1hourcommute

I probably missed it, so if i did, sorry in advance. When you do a second application of the acid, how long do you leave that on for? I assume another five minutes on top of the five that have already gone by, right?  and frosting is wanted? I'm new to these things, I just did a low acid peel a few weeks ago, i think 12%, I'm going up to the 18 soon. The 12 didn't do much of anything for me, just some light flaking after lots of tightening. Sort of was  a bummer, I thought, "What, am i all leather?"


----------



## DirtyFlirty

Great informative thread.  I loved that you included pictures, so we can see the process.  Thanks


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *1hourcommute* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I probably missed it, so if i did, sorry in advance. When you do a second application of the acid, how long do you leave that on for? I assume another five minutes on top of the five that have already gone by, right?  and frosting is wanted? I'm new to these things, I just did a low acid peel a few weeks ago, i think 12%, I'm going up to the 18 soon. The 12 didn't do much of anything for me, just some light flaking after lots of tightening. Sort of was  a bummer, I thought, "What, am i all leather?"


yes, I did leave the 2nd layer on for about 5 additional minutes (it can be washed off earlier if an even coat of frosting appears sooner). IÂ´m honestly still not sure if frosting is always necessary to get good results (IÂ´ve heard yes and no from people on forums that have done TCA peels. A professionalÂ´s opinion would be nice of course). I know that frosting should be the end point of a TCA peel (meaning no additional layers after you get a decent amount of frosting), but I think you can still get results even if you get no or just little frosting.

So you said you did a 12% TCA peel? With lower percentage peels, single layer application and no prep regimen itÂ´s very typical to only get mild flaking - your skin wonÂ´t come off in sheets. In addition, one peel of 12% strength will not give you dramatic results. As with any peel, multiple sessions will help improve your skin.

I went through a bit of trial and error with my prep regimen (I realized I have quite tough skin) after I experienced what youÂ´re describing. I only got mild flaking, but it lasted for 10 days which was so annoying! ItÂ´s just more satisfying to see a bunch of skin peel off and be done with it in a few days. But everyoneÂ´s skin is different.

What was your prep regimen before the peel, that is if you had one?


----------



## irisp3335

I am also glad your pics were posted. 

I use 60%  lactic acid peel with lighteners added to the solution (Infinite Skin Care).  It is true that the skin won't "peel" like a TCA peel; but that is ok for my needs. 

I am going to be 65 and am an avid believer in Lactic Acid.  I use a cleanser and toner with Lactic acid.  My skin is so hydrated that I cannot use anything else to give me the same result.  I mainly use the Peels for age spots and it works.  I do, however  apply two layers to the areas I want to lighten the most.  No frosting, but intense itching for about 6 minutes.  Four days after peel my face does an intense flaking, but no sheets of skin coming off.  My skin does not turn red after-wards, but does crinkle up quite a bit during the healing process.  I use copper peptide serum from skin biology after cleaning off peel.  This also keeps my skin hydrated and boots the peel results.  I do have some lines and wrinkles but they are ok by me; just not ok for age spots.

Bottom line is that I look healthy and for over 60 that is a good thing.


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *irisp3335* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am also glad your pics were posted.
> 
> I use 60%  lactic acid peel with lighteners added to the solution (Infinite Skin Care).  It is true that the skin won't "peel" like a TCA peel; but that is ok for my needs.
> 
> I am going to be 65 and am an avid believer in Lactic Acid.  I use a cleanser and toner with Lactic acid.  My skin is so hydrated that I cannot use anything else to give me the same result.  I mainly use the Peels for age spots and it works.  I do, however  apply two layers to the areas I want to lighten the most.  No frosting, but intense itching for about 6 minutes.  Four days after peel my face does an intense flaking, but no sheets of skin coming off.  My skin does not turn red after-wards, but does crinkle up quite a bit during the healing process.  I use copper peptide serum from skin biology after cleaning off peel.  This also keeps my skin hydrated and boots the peel results.  I do have some lines and wrinkles but they are ok by me; just not ok for age spots.
> 
> Bottom line is that I look healthy and for over 60 that is a good thing.


sounds like youÂ´re doing the right things to make your complexion look better-good for you! ItÂ´s great that chemical peels not only improve skin texture, but also increase collagen production. I use a 65% lactic acid peel myself, maybe once a month for maintenance. I donÂ´t get any flaking (my skin is tough), but I hear that other people do get it with this concentrations-other than that, lactic acid is pretty gentle.

I wished more people would start using chemical exfoliants. By that I donÂ´t necessarily mean chemical peels, because not everyone can tolerate them - but using a gentle exfoliant daily (or as often as you can tolerate it) has so many benefits for the skin, especially when we get older!


----------



## CHaNGiNGFaCESx

For those who are interested, when I started doing peels, I started with GLYCOLAC which was glycolic acid and lactic acid combined, and I have scarring on the sides of my face and chin from horrible horrible cystic acne when i was 17 that I needed to go on accutane for.  My scars always left me self conscious and I had to tan all the time so that my scars kind of were hidden behind the tan cuz I would freckle a little and then just put a crap load of bronzer on to just melt all the freckles together to make one huge tan, but now I don't want to do that anymore.. so I was using the glycolac one for awhile and then i moved up to HQ by skinlaboratory.com and my scarring has gone down a lot! 

i dont know what it is but when i used either one of the peels and then put oil of olay filler and sealer creme to fill in my acne scars and my smile lines when i would wake up in the morning, its like they regenerated the skin or something cuz my scars looked so much more smoother and it was brought the skin back together where some pore kind of were destroyed due to my ex who used to try to pop my cystic acne and literally like tore my face up and really like broke some pores and now they are like all fixed.. but anyways, i still have scarring a bit and i actually just did the hq peel again tonight and then put oil of olay regenerest serum on and then the filler/sealer, the serum is a new addition, but i am always on the hunt for new peels, i would be interested in trying this one.. i have tough skin and im used to peels, infact i will leave peels on that are supposed to be for 5 mins only and i leave them on for at least a half hour..


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *CHaNGiNGFaCESx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those who are interested, when I started doing peels, I started with GLYCOLAC which was glycolic acid and lactic acid combined, and I have scarring on the sides of my face and chin from horrible horrible cystic acne when i was 17 that I needed to go on accutane for.  My scars always left me self conscious and I had to tan all the time so that my scars kind of were hidden behind the tan cuz I would freckle a little and then just put a crap load of bronzer on to just melt all the freckles together to make one huge tan, but now I don't want to do that anymore.. so I was using the glycolac one for awhile and then i moved up to HQ by skinlaboratory.com and my scarring has gone down a lot!
> 
> i dont know what it is but when i used either one of the peels and then put oil of olay filler and sealer creme to fill in my acne scars and my smile lines when i would wake up in the morning, its like they regenerated the skin or something cuz my scars looked so much more smoother and it was brought the skin back together where some pore kind of were destroyed due to my ex who used to try to pop my cystic acne and literally like tore my face up and really like broke some pores and now they are like all fixed.. but anyways, i still have scarring a bit and i actually just did the hq peel again tonight and then put oil of olay regenerest serum on and then the filler/sealer, the serum is a new addition, but i am always on the hunt for new peels, i would be interested in trying this one.. i have tough skin and im used to peels, infact i will leave peels on that are supposed to be for 5 mins only and i leave them on for at least a half hour..


 never heard about Glycolac, interesting concept though. I know at med spas and dermatologistÂ´s offices they often custom-mix different peeling agents for patients.

The acne scars I have (pitted icepick scars, but only a few and luckily theyÂ´re small) is something I was hoping to improve with the TCA peels. I soon noticed that the stubborn hyperpigmentation from past cystic pimples responds well to TCA, but the actual scars did not improve for a long time (which doesnÂ´t surprise me because there is so little you can do to improve them on your own). Only recently (after about 5 TCA peels with variying layers to the cheek area, where my scars are) I feel like they are filling up. Pitted scars need to undergo skin remodelling through controlled injury to the scar, which is induced by either chemical peels or the TCA CROSS method (read up on it on acne.org, people have some success with that after at least 2-3 sessions spaced 2 months apart). After that, new collagen is produced inside the pitted scar, which will slowly raise the bottom of the pit to the level of the surrounding skin...and that takes time! Vitamin C skincare products help after skin resurfacing procedures (peels, CROSS, lasers) because Vit C is important for collagen production.

If people just wait for a pitted scar to improve on itÂ´s own, more than likely theyÂ´ll be waiting forever. I see so many adults with small pitted scars (which you can only see when youÂ´re up close) thatÂ´s still left from acne they had as teens. IÂ´m just mentioning that because a lot of people still think that actual acne scars will improve over time on their own. Dark marks left from acne are a piece of cake to treat (although they can be quite stubborn, as in my case *grrrr*) compared to actual scars.

After a peel (and also after TCA CROSS) there will be micro-swelling of the skin, which temporarily plumps up the scars and makes them look better. I think thatÂ´s what may be happening to you after your peels+using the serum (which probably contains humectants to increase the skinÂ´s water content-which plumps it up as well).


----------



## 1hourcommute

> Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, I did leave the 2nd layer on for about 5 additional minutes (it can be washed off earlier if an even coat of frosting appears sooner). IÂ´m honestly still not sure if frosting is always necessary to get good results (IÂ´ve heard yes and no from people on forums that have done TCA peels. A professionalÂ´s opinion would be nice of course). I know that frosting should be the end point of a TCA peel (meaning no additional layers after you get a decent amount of frosting), but I think you can still get results even if you get no or just little frosting.
> 
> So you said you did a 12% TCA peel? With lower percentage peels, single layer application and no prep regimen itÂ´s very typical to only get mild flaking - your skin wonÂ´t come off in sheets. In addition, one peel of 12% strength will not give you dramatic results. As with any peel, multiple sessions will help improve your skin.
> 
> I went through a bit of trial and error with my prep regimen (I realized I have quite tough skin) after I experienced what youÂ´re describing. I only got mild flaking, but it lasted for 10 days which was so annoying! ItÂ´s just more satisfying to see a bunch of skin peel off and be done with it in a few days. But everyoneÂ´s skin is different.
> 
> What was your prep regimen before the peel, that is if you had one?



Hiya! Before I did the peel, I used (and still will use when it is ok again to do so) retin A, at whatever the highest strength is. I get wicked annoying melasma and it's helped tremendously with that.

I just got the higher strength peel in the mail, too, I'll be using that pretty soon.


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *1hourcommute* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya! Before I did the peel, I used (and still will use when it is ok again to do so) retin A, at whatever the highest strength is. I get wicked annoying melasma and it's helped tremendously with that.
> 
> I just got the higher strength peel in the mail, too, I'll be using that pretty soon.


Ok thatÂ´s good, Retin-A is a good prep regimen. Just discontinue using it a few days before the peel. I experimented a bit with that, one time I stopped using Retin-A a full week before the TCA peel (I didnÂ´t peel for sooo long) and the next time I stopped using it 2 nights before the peel (I peeled much faster this time, but the peel also went a bit deeper I think). If youÂ´re using the highest % of Retin-A (which should be 0.1%) then IÂ´d definitely stop using it a few days before, especially if youÂ´re moving up in strength with the TCA! And donÂ´t go up too high.

I think you said you did a 12% peel, and now want to go up to 18%....please reconsider this, and do a 15% peel first. You can always add more layers if you donÂ´t frost at the 1st layer. I contemplated going up to 18% myself, but IÂ´m glad I didnÂ´t! 2 layer of 15% is really all I can handle doing at home (and itÂ´s all I need), and my skin is pretty tough! Remember, there is still a small chance of getting hyperpigmentation FROM a TCA peel, especially if youÂ´re prone to it and/or have a darker skintype. ThatÂ´s why you often get a prep and/or aftercare regimen including a 4% hydroquinone cream when you get a TCA peel done at a dermatologistÂ´s office.


----------



## 1hourcommute

Awm thanks, Andi--will do on the peel strength!


----------



## Kansaseq

Hi Andi,

Just wanted to thank you for posting your experience for all of us to learn from. I hadn't even considered peels until I stumbled across your post by accident a few months back. I went to Makeupartistchoice.com, and hesitantly bought a low level lactic acid peel. I then moved up to a 30% glycolic acid peel and am up to 3 min with that one, but want faster results. I've ordered the 8% tca peel, as it says it's still a very mild peel for beginners, and doesn't have a great deal of down social down time. Do you think I might have better or similar  results with trying a higher % glycolic, or will  the 8% tca give me better results? I'm using it to brighten my complexion and diminish crow's feet.


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *Kansaseq* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Andi,
> 
> Just wanted to thank you for posting your experience for all of us to learn from. I hadn't even considered peels until I stumbled across your post by accident a few months back. I went to Makeupartistchoice.com, and hesitantly bought a low level lactic acid peel. I then moved up to a 30% glycolic acid peel and am up to 3 min with that one, but want faster results. I've ordered the 8% tca peel, as it says it's still a very mild peel for beginners, and doesn't have a great deal of down social down time. Do you think I might have better or similar  results with trying a higher % glycolic, or will  the 8% tca give me better results? I'm using it to brighten my complexion and diminish crow's feet.


I can only speak from personal experience, but I got the best skin brightening effects from glycolic acid peels (I used both 30 and 40% with very similar results) and even more so with Retin-A use. TCA did nothing in terms of skin brightening in my case.

The TCA did a MUCH better job at resurfacing my skin on a deeper level, helping to get rid of stubborn post inflammatory hyperpigmentation. For crowÂ´s feet, TCA would probably yield better results than glycolic. However, crowÂ´s feet are mostly the result of squinting etc, so a TCA peel may not be enough to give you a visible improvement.


----------



## Laciekaye

Hello, I was just curious what skin care products you used on a regular basis and also after the peel? I am wanting to do an 18% peel and wanted to make sure and use all the right products! If you would please email me back and let me know! I have the same problem with pigmentation..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but am tired of spending 300 on a peel every 6 weeks and looking like a snake after my skin peels! 

Thank you!!

Lacie


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *Laciekaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello, I was just curious what skin care products you used on a regular basis and also after the peel? I am wanting to do an 18% peel and wanted to make sure and use all the right products! If you would please email me back and let me know! I have the same problem with pigmentation..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but am tired of spending 300 on a peel every 6 weeks and looking like a snake after my skin peels!
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Lacie


I use an SPF of 30-50 with sufficient UVA protection every day, and that is the only daytime skincare product I use.

At night, I alternate between Retin-A 0.05% and a 2% salicylic acid moisturizer (NeutrogenaÂ´s 3-in-1 moisturizing acne treatment) for exfoliation. I use PaulaÂ´s Choice Resist moisturizer under my eyes (mixed with Retin-A every other night) and on the rest of my face if needed.

After a TCA peel, I use Neosporin or Bacitracin exclusively for 2-3 days, and I stay out of daylight as much as possible. After my skin is done peeling, I wait an additional week or so before I resume my usual nighttime skincare routine with the Retin-A and chemical exfoliants. IÂ´ve never had any issues with this routine, but IÂ´ve also never gone above 2 layers of the 15% TCA. I would highly recommend Retin-A btw, if your skin can handle it and if you can get a prescription for it!

DonÂ´t go up to 18% unless youÂ´re absolutely certain that your skin can handle it, but since youÂ´ve had peels done professionally I assume you know enough about the procedure itself and about aftercare. Good luck and I hope you get the results you are looking for!


----------



## Kansaseq

Thanks, Andi. I think I'll continue  with the 30%  glycolic for a bit before using the 8% tca.

Is it ok to use Renova (Retin-A product) after glycolics?

Also, I wanted to say that  this whole process began for me by wanting to get rid of some ugly 'freckles' that were popping up in places I'd never had them before (cheeks and forehead). I got Murad skin lightening serum, which took a bit of time, but worked WELL on the freckles and melasma I've had forever. It was after I'd been using that that I stumbled upon this thread and started using the peels as well.


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *Kansaseq* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks, Andi. I think I'll continue  with the 30%  glycolic for a bit before using the 8% tca.
> 
> Is it ok to use Renova (Retin-A product) after glycolics?
> 
> Also, I wanted to say that  this whole process began for me by wanting to get rid of some ugly 'freckles' that were popping up in places I'd never had them before (cheeks and forehead). I got Murad skin lightening serum, which took a bit of time, but worked WELL on the freckles and melasma I've had forever. It was after I'd been using that that I stumbled upon this thread and started using the peels as well.


 sounds like a good plan! And you can definitely use Renova after glycolic peels. Whenever I do my 30% glycolic peel I wait 2-3 nights before I use Retin-A again though, just to make sure I donÂ´t get the flaking you can get when you exfoliate too much.

Lightening serums work well if they contain the right ingredients, but I agree it takes a long time for them to work, and you canÂ´t skip the sunscreen afterwards or the pigmentation will come back if youÂ´re the type to hyperpigment easily.


----------



## Pandas123

Hi andi. I'm a seventeen year old Asian girl who suffers with acne vulgaris. I have had many pimples, blackheads, whiteheads and cystic acne. But now I'm clearing up. Now that I'm clearing up I'm left with craters in my face due to all the cystic acne I've gotten. I hate how I look. My self esteem has been damaged as well. I'm never happy with my face. My face cheeks are full of deep acne scarring. I was wondering of it would be okay to order the 12.5% tca chemical peel from MUAC and try that to get rid of these craters. I hope you can help me out. Thank you.Hi andi. I'm a seventeen year old Asian girl who suffers with acne vulgaris. I have had many pimples, blackheads, whiteheads and cystic acne. But now I'm clearing up. Now that I'm clearing up I'm left with craters in my face due to all the cystic acne I've gotten. I hate how I look. My self esteem has been damaged as well. I'm never happy with my face. My face cheeks are full of deep acne scarring. I was wondering of it would be okay to order the 12.5% tca chemical peel from MUAC and try that to get rid of these craters. I hope you can help me out. Thank you.


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *Pandas123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi andi. I'm a seventeen year old Asian girl who suffers with acne vulgaris. I have had many pimples, blackheads, whiteheads and cystic acne. But now I'm clearing up. Now that I'm clearing up I'm left with craters in my face due to all the cystic acne I've gotten. I hate how I look. My self esteem has been damaged as well. I'm never happy with my face. My face cheeks are full of deep acne scarring. I was wondering of it would be okay to order the 12.5% tca chemical peel from MUAC and try that to get rid of these craters. I hope you can help me out. Thank you.Hi andi. I'm a seventeen year old Asian girl who suffers with acne vulgaris. I have had many pimples, blackheads, whiteheads and cystic acne. But now I'm clearing up. Now that I'm clearing up I'm left with craters in my face due to all the cystic acne I've gotten. I hate how I look. My self esteem has been damaged as well. I'm never happy with my face. My face cheeks are full of deep acne scarring. I was wondering of it would be okay to order the 12.5% tca chemical peel from MUAC and try that to get rid of these craters. I hope you can help me out. Thank you.


Hi,

sorry to hear about this, acne can have such an impact on oneÂ´s self esteem! Chemical peels can help improve minor, shallow scarring, but low &amp; medium strength chemical peels have very limited success in the treatment of more severe acne scars. Deep crater-like scar tissue needs to level up to the surrounding healthy skin to be less noticeable. That means any kind of resurfacing treatment (chemical peels, microdermabrasion, ablative lasers) are probably not going to do much - they may even make it look worse.

If I were you, I wouldnÂ´t experiment with peels, especially not by starting out with a TCA peel at your young age and with your history of cystic and inflammatory acne. Please see a dermatologist or plastic surgeon who specifically specializes in acne scar treatment! In any case, the doc will first make sure your acne is definitely cleared up. Aggressive scar treatments are not a good idea if your acne is only temporarily cleared up. Secondly, the doctor needs to take a look at your scars and classify them in type &amp; severity to determine which treatment is right for you and how many sessions you will need.

In the hand of a professional, acne scars can improve a great deal! Unfortunately, these treatments arenÂ´t cheap, so I hope your insurance can cover a part of the cost. IÂ´d definitely talk to your parents and let them know how much your skin is bothering you. And check out the scar forum on acne.org and maybe post your questions on there. You can read lots of posts about peopleÂ´s experiences with various scar treatments.


----------



## Pandas123

Can I possibly get your email so I can get your advice on my acne scarring? If you don't mind me sending pictures of my scarring that is. Would a glycolic at home chemical peel help reduce my large pores? What age do I have to be to use peels? I've searched it up on google and they've said that there is no certain age you would have to be to use chemical peels. They're safe if you use them right. I really would like to use a chemical peel.


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *Pandas123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Can I possibly get your email so I can get your advice on my acne scarring? If you don't mind me sending pictures of my scarring that is.
> 
> Would a glycolic at home chemical peel help reduce my large pores? What age do I have to be to use peels? I've searched it up on google and they've said that there is no certain age you would have to be to use chemical peels. They're safe if you use them right. I really would like to use a chemical peel.


IÂ´m not a dermatologist, so I donÂ´t feel qualified to tell you what kind of scarring you have! From your descriptions it sounded like you have boxcar scars, but you can look up pictures &amp; descriptions on acne.org. 

Pores can appear larger than they would normally be if they are blocked by sebum, so using a chemical exfoliant (like salicylic or glycolic acid) can absolutely make your pores appear smaller. However, some people who have had severe acne are left with permanently enlarged pores even after their acne clears up.

I think your skin may benefit from a low % gylcolic peel,as it can help even out some discoloration and make your skin look a bit smoother. But like I said, a light or medium depth peel cannot fill in depressed acne scars.

And youÂ´re right, I guess there is no certain age restrictions for peels. But please be careful, start low &amp; slow and keep realistic expectations. Good luck!


----------



## JillyB

This has been super helpful! Thank you so much for posting this Andi.  

3 days ago I did my first 20% TCA peel and like you have tough skin.  I did one layer, and never saw frosting (was being careful as it was my first time).  I am now beginning to see light peeling on my chin and and around my mouth.  The rest of my face is tight and wrinkley, I assume there is more peeling to come!

I was reading about your skin care regimen and was curious about the prep.  Prior to my first peel, I was using a lightening cream (without hydroquinone) and a gel with AHA in it. I believe you recommended using Retin-A, do you recommend any other prep products to use in conjunction?  I also use a clarisonic once daily, I discontinued using it about 3 days before the peel and am anxious to start using it on my face again, do you know or have any recommendations on this and when I can begin to use it again?  

As for the aftercare and maintenance, do you recommend regular retin-A and salycilic acid use?  Do you recommend alternating TCA with a glycolic peel? Finally, do you have any experience with or recommendations on benzoyle peroxide?

Your thoughts are much appreciated!


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *JillyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This has been super helpful! Thank you so much for posting this Andi.
> 
> 3 days ago I did my first 20% TCA peel and like you have tough skin.  I did one layer, and never saw frosting (was being careful as it was my first time).  I am now beginning to see light peeling on my chin and and around my mouth.  The rest of my face is tight and wrinkley, I assume there is more peeling to come!
> 
> I was reading about your skin care regimen and was curious about the prep.  Prior to my first peel, I was using a lightening cream (without hydroquinone) and a gel with AHA in it. I believe you recommended using Retin-A, do you recommend any other prep products to use in conjunction?  I also use a clarisonic once daily, I discontinued using it about 3 days before the peel and am anxious to start using it on my face again, do you know or have any recommendations on this and when I can begin to use it again?
> 
> As for the aftercare and maintenance, do you recommend regular retin-A and salycilic acid use?  Do you recommend alternating TCA with a glycolic peel? Finally, do you have any experience with or recommendations on benzoyle peroxide?
> 
> Your thoughts are much appreciated!


I meant to say that I believe a prep to a professional, in-office peel usually consists of Retin-A (and sometimes hydroquinone as well). From what I've read, a lot of people use AHAs for prep if they can't tolerate Retin-A or don't have a prescription for it. What's the strength of your AHA gel? The thing is, the better/more intense the prep regimen is, the deeper the peel will penetrate. So it's up to you to decide if you want your peel to penetrate deeper. For a first try, it's always a good idea to maybe even skip the prep regimen or just use a gentle chemical exfoliant, because you won't know yet how the peel reacts with your skin.

It's definitely a good idea that you stopped using the Clarisonic 3 days before the peel! I would give your skin several days (if not a week) after your skin is fully done peeling to use the Clarisonic again. It's a way of mechanical exfoliation, and on freshly peeled skin, there is no dead skin there that the Clarisonic could exfoliate, if that makes sense. I usually waited about 5 days after I had completely stopped peeling to start using Retin-A again.

Regular Retin-A use is definitely great if your skin can tolerate it (and many people can, for some it just takes a lot of trial to find the right strength and application frequency). There is tons of research about the benefits of tretinoin, which is why it's a dermatologist favorite. Salicylic acid is great too, I use a 2% leave on salicylic acid gel as my chemical exfoliator, and alternate that with Retin-A. But glycolic acid is great as a daily chemical exfoliator as well.

And I do alternate TCA peels with glycolic peels myself, that's perfectly fine. Just space out the peels far enough, because nothing is worse than overusing potent peeling agents! 

I don't think I have ever used benzoyle peroxide though, so I can't comment on that. Check out dermtv.com on Youtube, Dr. Schultz is a very knowledgeable dermatologist, and I bet you will find tons of helpful information in his videos!


----------



## JillyB

I will definitely check out dermtv.com, thanks for the suggestion.

I am on day five and think the flaking is about finished, maybe a day or two more.  The last of my cheeks are peeling and same with my forehead.  I think a better prep regimen for my next peel will help increase the amount of peeling in a shorter time period.  I have .025% retin-a that I will begin with and work my way up (I have not used this since I was in high school) and a 2% hydroquinone cream also.  

I am not sure as to what the strength of the AHA I was previously using is.  It is a gel by Ole Henricksen, the description can be found here: www.olehenriksen.com/p-69-invigorating-night-gel.aspx  I have a feeling that it is not very strong, there is no % label, or anything that specifies an AHA amount.

In any case, I am loving the results of my first peel, despite the long waiting period to see them. And I am looking forward to my next, hopefully deeper peel.  Thanks so much for your pics and incredibly helpful posts, this is exactly what i was looking for!


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *JillyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will definitely check out dermtv.com, thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> I am on day five and think the flaking is about finished, maybe a day or two more.  The last of my cheeks are peeling and same with my forehead.  I think a better prep regimen for my next peel will help increase the amount of peeling in a shorter time period.  I have .025% retin-a that I will begin with and work my way up (I have not used this since I was in high school) and a 2% hydroquinone cream also.
> 
> I am not sure as to what the strength of the AHA I was previously using is.  It is a gel by Ole Henricksen, the description can be found here: www.olehenriksen.com/p-69-invigorating-night-gel.aspx  I have a feeling that it is not very strong, there is no % label, or anything that specifies an AHA amount.
> 
> In any case, I am loving the results of my first peel, despite the long waiting period to see them. And I am looking forward to my next, hopefully deeper peel.  Thanks so much for your pics and incredibly helpful posts, this is exactly what i was looking for!


 You're welcome! I couldn't find many pictures of people who've done peels, which is why I decided to take some myself.

A prep regimen of 0.025% Retin-A and hydroquinone sounds perfect! And yeah if there's no indication what the % of the AHA gel is, it's probably really low. In terms of AHA, a decent prep regimen for a TCA peel would be a leave-on AHA product of 10% or so (the brand Alpha Hydrox sells some for a really good price, I get mine online).

As I've read &amp; heard dermatologists many time, a series of lighter TCA peels is always safer &amp; sometimes better than a single stronger peel (that is, unless you have serious skin issues that absolutely need a deeper, professional peel).


----------



## JillyB

Thanks Andi!  I am finally done peeling and can tell a slight difference.  I am holding off for a while before I do the next one, but am definitely looking forward to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thanks again for the tips and advice, it really makes such a difference to speak to people and see images of other at home treatments!


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *JillyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks Andi!  I am finally done peeling and can tell a slight difference.  I am holding off for a while before I do the next one, but am definitely looking forward to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thanks again for the tips and advice, it really makes such a difference to speak to people and see images of other at home treatments!


you're very welcome, glad I could help!!!


----------



## baseball07

Hey everyone, this is a great thread.  I have been doing alternating Salicylic Acid (20%) and Glycolac (25% glycolic, 35% Lactic) weekly for the past year with great results.  I recently bought a 12.5% TCA peel and I am looking to try it this weekend, however I am hoping that I am completely peeled and back to normal after 7 days because I have plans next weekend.  One question I have been looking for an answer to is if it is ok to swim in a chlorinated pool after waiting 3 days after the TCA application.  I know the instructions say to wait a couple weeks but this seems excessive, especially if the pH of the pool is well maintained.  I swim everyday, even mornings after all my current peels with absolutely no problems.  Any insight would be great.  I am a male in my mid 20's, and have built up my skin tolerance to these chemical peels so I am hoping everything goes ok.  Thanks so much.


----------



## Andi

I don't have an answer to this. But I guess that you may be ok if you put a layer of vaseline (or anything occlusive like that that's not easily washed off) on your face and then rinse with tap water after you get out of the pool, to make sure that no chlorine stays on your skin.


----------



## baseball07

Hey thanks for the reply.  I think I am going to do the peel for less than 5 minutes since it is my first time and see how I feel after a couple days.  My last question is how long should I wait to continue my salicylic 20% treatment after the peel.  It has done wonders controlling my break outs and I would like to not be off it for too long for fear of returning acne.  I was also reading how some people have lots of break outs when doing TCAs, so I was wondering if doing the salicylic treatments during the peel can prevent this.  Thanks.


----------



## Kansaseq

The instruction packet that came with my 12.5% tca peel says  to wait 2-3 weeks before resuming glycolic or lactic acid treatments, or  _any_ chemical product that could irritate your newly peeled skin. Nothing specific about salicylic acid, though.


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *Kansaseq* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The instruction packet that came with my 12.5% tca peel says  to wait 2-3 weeks before resuming glycolic or lactic acid treatments, or  _any_ chemical product that could irritate your newly peeled skin. Nothing specific about salicylic acid, though.


I would agree with that, better be on the safe side rather than over-exfoliating!!


----------



## baseball07

I did the 12.5% peel last Thursday, but only for 2 minutes because I was curious to see how my skin reacts to it for the first time.  The first day it looked like I had a slight sunburn, then very mild peeling the second and third day.  The end of the third day I returned to the pool, and my skin didn't burn or anything, it was great.  I'm going to continue to do these short peels every 4 weeks or so, working my way up to 5 minutes each time.  I prefer to do multiple mild peels as opposed to jumping right in, there is no downtime, and I do see a slight difference in the texture of my skin, but obviously not the results I am looking for just yet.  I also cleansed lightly with Clear and Clear face wash and moisturized with Oil of Olay with spf 15 every morning and night.


----------



## vsgirlfidelity

oh man...they let the general public buy peels....

if you do the research and are 100% COMPLETELY SURE YOU THINK YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING go for it.  You severly run the risk of damaging your skin though.

There are reasons why only licensed estheticians and dermatologists are allowed to perform these things.

I'm a peel junkie myself but i'm a licensed esthetician and I took extra training in peels :S

I don't condone the use of chemical exfoliants at ALL, just be careful.  Yes, your body works its own course but some people have other factors that contribute to the body not working at its best.  There is nothing wrong with getting rid of that pesky build up of dead cells that refuses to fall off on its own.

Before you make the plunge as well, you need to examine what your current skin regimen is and if you are doing everything you can to make your skin better and its still not working, then a more intense exfoliation could be beneficial.  I see a lot of people come in wanting peels and all they use is bar soap on their face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  You have to be extremely dedicated to an aftercare and continuing care of the face.  These types of procedures are NOT a substitute for lazy individuals who want a fast fix.


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *vsgirlfidelity* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh man...they let the general public buy peels....
> 
> if you do the research and are 100% COMPLETELY SURE YOU THINK YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING go for it.  You severly run the risk of damaging your skin though.
> 
> There are reasons why only licensed estheticians and dermatologists are allowed to perform these things.
> 
> I'm a peel junkie myself but i'm a licensed esthetician and I took extra training in peels :S
> 
> I don't condone the use of chemical exfoliants at ALL, just be careful.  Yes, your body works its own course but some people have other factors that contribute to the body not working at its best.  There is nothing wrong with getting rid of that pesky build up of dead cells that refuses to fall off on its own.
> 
> Before you make the plunge as well, you need to examine what your current skin regimen is and if you are doing everything you can to make your skin better and its still not working, then a more intense exfoliation could be beneficial.  I see a lot of people come in wanting peels and all they use is bar soap on their face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  You have to be extremely dedicated to an aftercare and continuing care of the face.  These types of procedures are NOT a substitute for lazy individuals who want a fast fix.


 I agree with you. You always carry the risk yourself if you do these things at home. And while the in-office use of chemical peeling agents is regulated in the US and in my home country in Europe, I`m not sure how it is in other parts of the world. 

There will always be people who want to do these things at home (for whatever reasons), so I wanted to post the pictures to show what your skin looks like during the peel. If that turns some people off of doing them at home then that may be good for them!

I would have loved to get the peels done professionally, but in my entire state (in my home country) I could only find one dermatologist who specialized in aesthetic dermatology &amp; peels, and he had a 4month wait list! Aestheticians in my area only do very low strength glycolic peels, which would have not given me the results I wanted. I successfully treated the areas on my face that bothered me with a series of lower strength TCA peels, but I would never tell other people to do TCA peels at home! But like I said, people will do it anyway so it's better to be as informed as possible.


----------



## lulillan

What peel would you suggest for first time use and to see results in hyperpigmentation/melasma as well as old acne scars? I would like to start with something mild and gentle which doesn't make the skin peel off like this.... I am using my everyday skincare regimen with acids (MD formulations) and I have also tried Exuviance peel AP25. Perhaps I need the skin to peel off to see great results?


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *lulillan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What peel would you suggest for first time use and to see results in hyperpigmentation/melasma as well as old acne scars? I would like to start with something mild and gentle which doesn't make the skin peel off like this.... I am using my everyday skincare regimen with acids (MD formulations) and I have also tried Exuviance peel AP25. Perhaps I need the skin to peel off to see great results?



For hyperpigmentation, I would rather try an over the counter 2% hydroquinone product. If youÂ´re already using chemical exfoliants, that should help the hydroquinone work even better. Sunscreen with good UVA-protection is a must of course, every single day, or the pigmentation can come right back.

If this doesnÂ´t give you enough improvement I would get a prescription for 4% hydroquinone or something like Tri-Luma that contains tretinoin &amp; 4% hydroquinone. I feel like the treatment of melasma is really something that should be done under a dermatologistÂ´s care because chemical peeling agets can sometimes make the pigmentation worse if youÂ´re prone to hyperpigmentation and/or have a deeper skintone.

In terms of actual acne scars (boxcar, rolling or icepick) there is not much that you can do at home that will give you great results. Of course the appearance of acne scars can improve a bit over time, but if you`ve had them for a few years then more than likely they wonÂ´t improve on their own. Chemical peeling agents &amp; Retin-A boost collagen production, but the effect is not enough to fill in actual depressed acne scars. And leveling out raised scars is just not possible with any kind of at-home treatment. It all depends on what kind of scars you have and how severe they are, but you may wanna see an aesthetic dermatologist about that.


----------



## lulillan

I believe that hydroquinone is forbidden here in Sweden. I am not sure what they use instead for the melasma or hyperpigmentation (other than more drastic treatments with several weeks of recovering from it).

My acne scars are mostly just uneven skintone. It's red on the areas where I used to have a lot of acne before. Mostly on my cheeks.

Together with the melasma my skintone is very uneven but with make up on it looks OK because it's not pitted...

Perhaps in the future I can afford a treatment of some kind. I also have terrible stretch marks all over my body.
 



> Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> For hyperpigmentation, I would rather try an over the counter 2% hydroquinone product. If youÂ´re already using chemical exfoliants, that should help the hydroquinone work even better. Sunscreen with good UVA-protection is a must of course, every single day, or the pigmentation can come right back.
> 
> If this doesnÂ´t give you enough improvement I would get a prescription for 4% hydroquinone or something like Tri-Luma that contains tretinoin &amp; 4% hydroquinone. I feel like the treatment of melasma is really something that should be done under a dermatologistÂ´s care because chemical peeling agets can sometimes make the pigmentation worse if youÂ´re prone to hyperpigmentation and/or have a deeper skintone.
> 
> In terms of actual acne scars (boxcar, rolling or icepick) there is not much that you can do at home that will give you great results. Of course the appearance of acne scars can improve a bit over time, but if you`ve had them for a few years then more than likely they wonÂ´t improve on their own. Chemical peeling agents &amp; Retin-A boost collagen production, but the effect is not enough to fill in actual depressed acne scars. And leveling out raised scars is just not possible with any kind of at-home treatment. It all depends on what kind of scars you have and how severe they are, but you may wanna see an aesthetic dermatologist about that.


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *lulillan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I believe that hydroquinone is forbidden here in Sweden. I am not sure what they use instead for the melasma or hyperpigmentation (other than more drastic treatments with several weeks of recovering from it).
> 
> My acne scars are mostly just uneven skintone. It's red on the areas where I used to have a lot of acne before. Mostly on my cheeks.
> 
> Together with the melasma my skintone is very uneven but with make up on it looks OK because it's not pitted...
> 
> Perhaps in the future I can afford a treatment of some kind. I also have terrible stretch marks all over my body.


ah yes, hydroquinone is restricted in some European countries (which I donÂ´t agree with, but thatÂ´s another story). As far as I know, in my home country Austria itÂ´s still available by prescription, my mom got a prescription for hydroquinone+tretinoin (from the Louis Widmer presciption-only line) for her melasma a while ago, but she applied it very infrequently &amp; didnÂ´t use sun protection, so her skin never improved.

It sounds like youÂ´d be best off in the hands of an aesthetic dermatologist. When youÂ´re prone to hyperpigmentation you probably shouldnÂ´t mess with at-home peels!


----------



## javer1a

Hi

could you please tell me how to prepare skin for lactic acid treatment . which pretreatment cream i should use ?

I have dark area around my mouth .


----------



## Andi

I don`t think you need any specific pre-treatment before a lactic acid peel, if it's relatively low strength.

I'm not a dermatologist, but keep in mind that if you have a darker skintone, chemical peels can lead to more hyperpigmentation. Protecting the skin everyday with a broad spectrum SPF of at least 30 is crucial after a peel, especially if you tend to hyperpigment!

Getting an over the counter cream with 2% hydroquinone would be another mild alternative to treat dark patches.


----------



## LisaRJ

*Andi,

I do peel of salicylic acid and lactic acid once a week. I will start making 15% TCA peel and wondered how long should I leave the TCA in the face in this first application.

Cheers!*


----------



## cosmelan

Hi all

I got my deep peel done very first time last week and still have hundred of pieces left on my face which are not coming off, how can I make them come off my skin! I cant even cover them with my makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> help


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *LisaRJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Andi,
> 
> I do peel of salicylic acid and lactic acid once a week. I will start making 15% TCA peel and wondered how long should I leave the TCA in the face in this first application.
> 
> Cheers!*


 I would leave in on for 5min. That`s what the instructions for my TCA peel said, and that`s what I`ve always gone by. If for some reason it feels really really uncomfortable (a bit of heat &amp; stinging is normal and is to be expected), you should remove it sooner of course


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *cosmelan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all
> 
> I got my deep peel done very first time last week and still have hundred of pieces left on my face which are not coming off, how can I make them come off my skin! I cant even cover them with my makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> help


 I know how annoying that is! Every source says to NOT pick them off or scrub them off as you could risk scarring. I have used a gentle scrub on the flaky areas after several days of peeling (not on the first few days of peeling of course) and I was fine, but depending on your skin that could still cause injury &amp; inflammation and lead to hyperpigmentation. You just never know I guess, be as careful as possible.

I have used eyebrow hair scissors before to careful cut off larger chunks of dead skin that were just hanging off.

I know itÂ´s unsightly, but your best bet is really just to leave them alone. Applying foundation over peeling skin often makes it look worse.


----------



## Salil

hiya

I have hyperpigmentation on my forehead, i have had it for 3 yrs since having my lil one. I am currently trying IPL treatment. 1 per mth. I am not seeing any result at all, if anything it it now worse. Can you please advise what i can do for this please?

hoping you can help

Kind regards Sarah


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *Salil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hiya
> 
> I have hyperpigmentation on my forehead, i have had it for 3 yrs since having my lil one. I am currently trying IPL treatment. 1 per mth. I am not seeing any result at all, if anything it it now worse. Can you please advise what i can do for this please?
> 
> hoping you can help
> 
> Kind regards Sarah


How many IPL sessions have you had so far? I donÂ´t kow much about IPL at all, so I wouldnÂ´t know how good it is for melasma and how many sessions it takes to see improvement.

Have you tried hydroquinone combined with Retin-A (Tri-Luma etc)? As far as I know, this is the winning combination for hyperpigmentation.


----------



## beautyup

Thank you for your post, after reading my help, I think my skin will be better


----------



## Lynn Cochran

> Originally Posted by *silly rabbit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> please don't peel your skin, as a doctor told me that nothing comes close to the original layer of the skin.  peeling it with hard acids isn't safe.  Our skin peels it self regularly  so we don't need it.
> 
> Plus the outer layer is supposed to be thicker so it can protects the inner layers.  With peeling you've damaged the protecting layer.
> 
> I've compared your before and after and they look similar.  You have good skin why go the harsh way?
> 
> Skin of the face and neck are extremely delicate.  Plus we are still young, our inner organs are still young and fresh and able to do their work properly and make our skin great.
> 
> The skin gets more of its glow from inner care (food..etc) very little from outside (creams...etc) even if the results are fast.  We're talking 10-20-30 years in the future.
> 
> If you have problems, pigmentation...etc I recommend visiting a dermatologist to prescribe on spot treatments for the problem (no peeling of course)
> 
> Also would like to add that skin problems takes months and months to be treated and get everything back to normal, never think it would go right a way.
> 
> And again Laser has now done wonders to us from removing wrinkles to tighting skins and removing tattoos.
> 
> Not trying t be harsh, but just want everyone to have good skin in a long term.


 I completely agree with this post. There are non-chemical peels that will do the same thing without damaging your skin. I know because I use them on myself and my clients. To the poster that said she must be comfortable with it, being comfortable with burning off the layers of our skin does not make it the right thing to do.


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *Lynn Cochran* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I completely agree with this post. There are non-chemical peels that will do the same thing without damaging your skin. I know because I use them on myself and my clients. To the poster that said she must be comfortable with it, being comfortable with burning off the layers of our skin does not make it the right thing to do.


 Which non-chemical peels improve post-inflammatory hyperpigmentation?

I was on Retin-A for I believe almost 2 years, and my hyperpigmentation did not go away. Also, hydroquinone (in combination with Retin-A) didnÂ´t make them go away.

As I have said before, I would have gotten this done professionally, but in my entire home state there is ONE dermatologist who does peels, and his office was too far away and had several months of waiting lists. For me it was the right thing to do because I have done everything else before that peel but none of these things gave me the results I was looking for, I did my research as well as patch tests, and I`m a medical graduate so I understand what the possible risks are.


----------



## Brandt

Greetings ladies you are now not alone in the world of TCA peels and how fortunate I am to be the only man surrounded by all you beauties. I am 50 and started in January working on "turning back the clock".  That being said I have massive amounts of cremes, serums, peels, gels, you name it - I have probably have it or something very close. I am very interested in reading a lot of the back info of this thread because some you really know your biz on peels and I can probably really improve my technique (like prepping for the peel). I have a clairsonic too, use dermabrasion crystals, and use glycolic prep every day after I cleanse and before applying cosmetic. For me glycolic toner every day is just a must now. Anyone have any recommendations on % glycolic for daily use? The Cellbone Prep I buy is 5% and I boosted it up some because it seemed a little weak. The results are starting to show! I did a TCA peel on Sunday July 8 and am getting some good flaking with 12.5 TCA but not scabs like the first time when I bunked it up. Like many of you I don't want to over do it like I did once with my first glycolic peel which left me with 2 little picks that I now regret. I didn't frost with the 12.5 TCA at all after several coats probably because I use about an 8% daily glycolic prep that has probably conditioned my skin over time. My goal is to stimulate the collagen and try to slow the aging as much as I can. I'll be posting what works for me too and hopefully we can all get good results together. Once this peel is over in a few days how long until I can do the next one? Some people say 6 or 8 weeks but that seems too long to me. I know you just have to gague your skin and its acid tolerance and yes like some of you I have some related health care education and background so I am trying to be safety conscious too. What do you recommend for applying the acid? Those fan brushes make me nervous and I am always afraid it is going to flick into my eye. I also don't want to use cotton balls because it will catch on my beard even though I shave right before to be as smooth as possible. Any suggestions?


----------



## Wahoo

I have fair skin.  I wish I did peels long ago.  I am 27 now and have had acne for years, since my teens. I would get some laser treatments which cost $500.  I didn't want to do that anymore, so I really looked into the peels and what people said about them.  I recently did a 12.5% TCA peel.  My skin has been used to antibiotics for acne pill form and topical.  My issue is more hyperpicmentation than anything now.  I had a picking problem, and still regress sometimes.  I did my first peel a week ago.  I can't believe how my face changed after 1 peel.  I hate feeling like I have to put makeup on for the gym,beach,whatever.  It truley plays a negative part in my life. I just did my second 12.5% TCA peel(2 layers) and am on day 3, not much peeling, rather tight skin.  I am so excited that I found something that gets such AMAZING results.  I too order from makeupartistchoice.com.  Have you done a peel yet? I know this is an older post.


----------



## Wahoo

Have you ever layered peels? I see that people do do that.  Can anyone tell me about the peels they do,%s and how long they have been layering.  I like the TCA and Glycolic peels and was wondering if anyone has used them together


----------



## CDC88

Good Afternoon.

I have done several other acid peels with no frosting, even at increasingly higher concentrations.  I did a 15% TCA this Saturday with a glycolic prep and had the red/pink skin and frosting develop.  As you pointed out, it did not frost evenly, even though the peel was evenly spread.  I am able to withstand a 20+ minutes time with other high concentration acids; however, with this one, I left it on for between 60 - 90 seconds.  I rinsed with cool water, then a neutralizer and more cool water.  After a few minutes the frosting diminished and a few hours later the skin was nearly a normal color.  The next day dark areas formed and not uniformly.  The skin started to get tight.  Freckles that were removed with IPL seemed to reappear.  I had a blemish on my chin (from hormones that I am on) and the skin peeled the third day leaving pink skin under where it peeled.  Neosporin was applied to the new skin.  Are the uneven dark spots and pink skin under the peeling skin normal?


----------



## CDC88

I had three IPL sessions last year.  With my fair skin I was able to turn up the intensity quite high.  The first session was the best for visible results.  Freckles on my cheeks turned black and fell of.  The skin was in good condition before the treatment, but showed some improvement around the forehead and chin.  The second and third showed little visible improvement with my skin.  I believe it depends on the skin pigmentation and condition starting out.  Normally three sessions are recommended.


----------



## Is1andgirl

Hello Andi, thank you so much for all this great information. I have been thinking of doing a peel for so long and its your blog that finally got me to give it a try. I will first try the 8%TCA peel. I just have a couple of questions.

First do you think that my Oil of Olay will have enough alpha hydroxy in it to properly prepare my face for the peel? Second do you think its ok to put the peel under and around my eyes. I would like to target my fine winkles as well as complexion.I am 34 and I think my skin is relatively tough. Thank you for any advise.


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *Is1andgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello Andi, thank you so much for all this great information. I have been thinking of doing a peel for so long and its your blog that finally got me to give it a try. I will first try the 8%TCA peel. I just have a couple of questions.
> 
> First do you think that my Oil of Olay will have enough alpha hydroxy in it to properly prepare my face for the peel? Second do you think its ok to put the peel under and around my eyes. I would like to target my fine winkles as well as complexion.I am 34 and I think my skin is relatively tough. Thank you for any advise.


 I donÂ´t think that any of the Oil of Olay moisturizers have enough AHA in it, it canÂ´t be more than 2% and I am not sure if the pH is right (in many skincare products the pH doesnÂ´t allow the AHA or BHA to work, check beautypedia.com for a review on your skincare products ingredients!). However, with only 8% TCA (I hope your skin is used to chemical peeling agents and TCA isnÂ´t your first step) you may not need a prep regimen. I believe without a prep regimen, the peel doesnÂ´t penetrate as deep as it would be with a good prep regimen, so for a first peel it may be a good idea to skip the prep (although IÂ´m not 100% sure if this is correct advice!!!)

You can put a low % of TCA under and around your eyes, but IÂ´d be very, very careful with that. I`ve read posts from people who successfully treated their crowÂ´s feet area. However, these are mimic wrinkles so I wouldnÂ´t expect a huge improvement just from the TCA.

The skin around your eyes is very thin, I have never used TCA near my eyes so I wouldnÂ´t know how your skin reacts. If youÂ´re going to do it, be very careful not to get it to close to the lashline or corner of your eye (use a layer of Vaseline right near the lashline to creat a barrier against where you apply the TCA solution), use a Q-tip to apply the TCA-solution so you have the most control.


----------



## aimpact

I have sun tan skin on my face .Will the 8% tca peel help remove or lighten the tan from my face?  

This will be my first time doing a chemical peel. Should I use two layers to get a better results?

My skin tan fast from the sun,And I just want to get my light skin back.


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *aimpact* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have sun tan skin on my face .Will the 8% tca peel help remove or lighten the tan from my face?
> 
> This will be my first time doing a chemical peel. Should I use two layers to get a better results?
> 
> My skin tan fast from the sun,And I just want to get my light skin back.


No, do not use TCA for your very first at-home chemical peel, absolutely not.

Chemical peels exfoliate the skin and can make a tan fade faster, but it wonÂ´t give you overnight results.

If you want your pale skin back, apply a high SPF sunscreen with broad spectrum protection every single day, and your tan will fade naturally. People have tried all kinds of methods to lighten their skin (lemon juice, various "bleaching creams" with mysterious ingredients, peels) but youÂ´re putting yourself at risk for hyperpigmentation.


----------



## CDC88

Everything turned out well.  My dermatologist was impressed with my skin.  She said the overly sensitive areas would heal, just keep them moist.  She was right.  I plan on another peel after my son's birthday party.  I have just that one stubborn freckle on my check that needs another application.  My dermatologist said three times with at least a month between is recommended.  She said she is surprised I used 30% and recommended 15% for starters.  Also not neosporin, since it can cause bumps in the skin, like acne.  Use petrolium jelly, any good after peel lotion or cream, available on Amazon.com or even aloe vera gel (as pure as possible).


----------



## dle523

I'm so glad I found this site!  Your experiences and helpfulness are awesome.  I'd like to get your opinion on a TCA peel I just had.

It was done by a dermatologist, and I don't know the strength, etc.  He did two layers, and put it all over, including my eyelids (!) and neck.  That was on Wednesday afternoon.  Now it is Sunday night (4 complete days) and I've only just started peeling around my mouth.  The skin on my forehead and around my eyes has that crinkly, shiny, dry appearance, but don't even seem close to beginning to peel, and the skin on my cheeks is still smooth and soft!

What do you think, at this stage?  If the skin doesn't peel, I'm afraid it will just stay crinkly for ages, and the whole point of the peel was to have my skin looking great for a trip in 2 weeks.  I've read that a second TCA peel can be applied 5 days after the first, if there is no peeling.  Seems a little harsh - and what about the mouth area that's peeling?  I'm afraid I'm going to end up with a patchy result...  :-/

I would truly appreciate your thoughts on this.  Thanks!


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *dle523* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so glad I found this site!  Your experiences and helpfulness are awesome.  I'd like to get your opinion on a TCA peel I just had.
> 
> It was done by a dermatologist, and I don't know the strength, etc.  He did two layers, and put it all over, including my eyelids (!) and neck.  That was on Wednesday afternoon.  Now it is Sunday night (4 complete days) and I've only just started peeling around my mouth.  The skin on my forehead and around my eyes has that crinkly, shiny, dry appearance, but don't even seem close to beginning to peel, and the skin on my cheeks is still smooth and soft!
> 
> What do you think, at this stage?  If the skin doesn't peel, I'm afraid it will just stay crinkly for ages, and the whole point of the peel was to have my skin looking great for a trip in 2 weeks.  I've read that a second TCA peel can be applied 5 days after the first, if there is no peeling.  Seems a little harsh - and what about the mouth area that's peeling?  I'm afraid I'm going to end up with a patchy result...  :-/
> 
> I would truly appreciate your thoughts on this.  Thanks!


 First of all, IÂ´ve read &amp; heard about TCA being applied to the eyelids and neck. The eyelids are a sensitive area, and TCA applied anywhere below the face apparently tends to hyperpigment more. So that leads me to believe that it wasnÂ´t a high concentration that was used.

Since itÂ´s been a week since you posted this, I`m sure you have finished peeling. I donÂ´t know what kind of prep regimen (if any) was used, sometimes with no prep the skin just peels slower than expected.

How are you liking the results that you see now?


----------



## LuvlyChoc

Hi Andi,

Oh boy! My chemical peel journey is not going well at all. First off let me give you some background. A few years ago I had several sessions of peels done at a med spa. That went well. I saw results by the 8th and final session. The scarring that left indentations in my skin was not totally gone but dramatically improved. My skin was no longer oily! I was satisfied. Now I can't afford these treatments at the med spa so I've been doing them myself at home. I purchased a 20% and 30% Salicylic peel. I did the 20% one first. I frosted immediately all over but never peeled. A week later I started doing the 30% peels. Same deal...I frosted right away but never really peeled...just slightly on my forhead. I basically started adding layers. By the 5th week I was doing the 30% peel with 4 layers. Still frosting, never peeling! I started to wonder if I just got bad product or if it's just not strong enough or what! I also thought maybe it's not working because I'm black and have dark skin. I actually ran out of the 30% but went back to the 20% and still adding layer upon layer upon layer. I still frost immediately. I have seen slight peeling only on my forhead but that's it. It also never burns. I feel slight tingling for only about a half a minute but then it goes away and I just have a white face. I've added multiple layers and had this stuff on my face for as long as 25 to 30 minutes and the only difference in my skin is that it's not oily and it has tremendously helped with acne. The bumps disappear, but that's all I get and the reason I've been doing this is to try to even the color out. So today is Friday. I did a 20% peel yesterday. I did 4 layers. I washed it off after probably 25 minutes or so. I am thinking I want to try something stronger. I ordered a 15% TCA peel today. I am just hoping that I see some results this time around. Do you have any idea what went on with the Salicylic peel? I really just want my skin to peel so that I can feel like it's getting that dead bad skin off. Also, do you think that these Salicylic peels are good preparation for me to try the TCA peel I just ordered?


----------



## vanessa25

Hi i was wondering how long after ur accutane treatment did u start with chemical peels? And what are the best results on getting rid of scares...


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *LuvlyChoc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Andi,
> 
> Oh boy! My chemical peel journey is not going well at all. First off let me give you some background. A few years ago I had several sessions of peels done at a med spa. That went well. I saw results by the 8th and final session. The scarring that left indentations in my skin was not totally gone but dramatically improved. My skin was no longer oily! I was satisfied. Now I can't afford these treatments at the med spa so I've been doing them myself at home. I purchased a 20% and 30% Salicylic peel. I did the 20% one first. I frosted immediately all over but never peeled. A week later I started doing the 30% peels. Same deal...I frosted right away but never really peeled...just slightly on my forhead. I basically started adding layers. By the 5th week I was doing the 30% peel with 4 layers. Still frosting, never peeling! I started to wonder if I just got bad product or if it's just not strong enough or what! I also thought maybe it's not working because I'm black and have dark skin. I actually ran out of the 30% but went back to the 20% and still adding layer upon layer upon layer. I still frost immediately. I have seen slight peeling only on my forhead but that's it. It also never burns. I feel slight tingling for only about a half a minute but then it goes away and I just have a white face. I've added multiple layers and had this stuff on my face for as long as 25 to 30 minutes and the only difference in my skin is that it's not oily and it has tremendously helped with acne. The bumps disappear, but that's all I get and the reason I've been doing this is to try to even the color out. So today is Friday. I did a 20% peel yesterday. I did 4 layers. I washed it off after probably 25 minutes or so. I am thinking I want to try something stronger. I ordered a 15% TCA peel today. I am just hoping that I see some results this time around. Do you have any idea what went on with the Salicylic peel? I really just want my skin to peel so that I can feel like it's getting that dead bad skin off. Also, do you think that these Salicylic peels are good preparation for me to try the TCA peel I just ordered?


 I have personally never used a Salicylic acid peel, so I canÂ´t speak from personal experience. However, I actually think with a pure Salicylic acid peel (same as with a Glycolic peel) you actually donÂ´t really peel like you would with a TCA peel, which penetrates deeper. It should be more like a flaking, and sometimes that doesnÂ´t even happen. Even if youÂ´re not even flaking from a Glycolic or Salicylic acid peel, your skin is still being exfoliated! Did your skin peel/flake after the peels you got at a medspa? I know sometimes these places can mix peeling agents (like salicylic+glycolic mix etc) to achieve different results.

And, a peel doesnÂ´t penetrate deeper if left on for longer than the recommended time frame. The strength of the peel (and itÂ´s pH I believe) and the prep regimen (if one is used) determines the depth of the peel. So please stick to the application guidelines, more is not always better!

I can tell you seem frustrated because youÂ´re not getting the results you want. ItÂ´s possible that you got a bad product or that the peel doesnÂ´t have the specific pH value it needs. Or, you may simply respond better to a different peeling agent. I would probably try a 2% OTC-hydroquinone cream before trying an at-home TCA peel, if evening out your skintone is your goal. And if you still do decide to try a TCA peel, please start with 8% and do a patch-test a few days before the peel. You really donÂ´t wanna risk getting hyperpigmentation from a peel, which can happen with darker skintones!


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *vanessa25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi i was wondering how long after ur accutane treatment did u start with chemical peels? And what are the best results on getting rid of scares...


I would get that information from the doctor who prescribed Accutane to you. I`ve seen people post this question on acne.org, and I believe the answer was 1 year after, but I could be wrong.


----------



## regretful

hello i was wondering about doing a tca peel myself ive been a face picker for awhile and have little scars all over my face their shallow so i was wondering if a tca peel would work on them and ive never done a tca peel before what do u suggest thankyou


----------



## katey636

can you tell me what tca peel you used and where you got it?


----------



## Isela

Hi I tried using hydroquinone and retin A mixed, a product from the phillipines called maxi-peel, works great but I now get darkened areas from it, also from retin A alone. I cover with sunblock like crazy. I even drive with a (dart vader) visor LOL and nothing! I have tried Vi derm peel which the first time worked very aggresively and after that almost no use, I peeled but not as much. Your face looks amazing! besides that you are very beautiful of course your skin looks great. I want to try to TCA peel. I found some on ebay but I wanted to ask you what your recommendation is and also what sunscreen you use? I started using chanel spf 50  UV essentiel I even walk with a sun umbrella but still get darkened areas and more freackles which I hate.. what am I doing wrong? do you think I am just hyper sensitive to the hydroquinone and retin A? I'm I not covering up from the sun properly? please help!!


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *Isela* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi I tried using hydroquinone and retin A mixed, a product from the phillipines called maxi-peel, works great but I now get darkened areas from it, also from retin A alone. I cover with sunblock like crazy. I even drive with a (dart vader) visor LOL and nothing! I have tried Vi derm peel which the first time worked very aggresively and after that almost no use, I peeled but not as much. Your face looks amazing! besides that you are very beautiful of course your skin looks great. I want to try to TCA peel. I found some on ebay but I wanted to ask you what your recommendation is and also what sunscreen you use? I started using chanel spf 50  UV essentiel I even walk with a sun umbrella but still get darkened areas and more freackles which I hate.. what am I doing wrong? do you think I am just hyper sensitive to the hydroquinone and retin A? I'm I not covering up from the sun properly? please help!!


 it seems like your skin hyperpigemnts very easily. Do you live in an area that has strong sun exposure year round? You also have to consider that no sunscreen provides 100% protection. Hyperpigmentation is mainly caused by UVA rays (from my understanding). The SPF # tells you about the degree of protection against UVB rays, but there is no universal rating system for UVA protection yet. In asian countries, the PAA system is one of these things, so a PA+++ rating would be the highest protection against UVA rays. In most other countries, the PAA system isnÂ´t recognized, you can only go by the amount of titanium oxide &amp; zink oxide in your sunscreen. I would recommend checking out beautypedia.com for a detailed ingredient-based review on your sunscreen. I use the Neutrogena dry touch sunblock when I know I`ll be out in the sun for a longer time, itÂ´s very highly rated due to its ingredients, and itÂ´s fragrance-free.

I would also stay clear of heavily fragranced or potentially irritiating skincare products that could be adding to your hyperpigmentation (again, I love beautypedia.com for a breakdown of ingredients in the products youÂ´re already using or thinking of buying. Also, being on birth control pills or being pregnant can make some women hyperpigment easier.

With your history of hyperpigmentation, I would not experiment with TCA peels at home. It is possible that youÂ´ll get even more hyperpigmentation from it. I would consult a dermatologist for laser treatments or professional peels!


----------



## SophKoph18

Hi I'm really thinking of using the TCA peel but I'm a bit weary as I've never used a chemical peel before. So I'm 18 and I've had acne since I was about 11 but when I was 16 my skin became SO oily and I got a massive breakout all over my face which left me with dark scars and gross ice pick scars. The dark scars have since faded somewhat but they still look like acne  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I only have hyper pigmentation on my cheeks and I have ice pick scars on the forehead and cheekbones - theyre like holes in my skin and are so ugly : '( and they are still noticeable with makeup. the ice pick scars are my main concern, they're not very severe but they're noticeable when I'm talking to someone. I was just wondering what concentration of tca would be best to use since I'm still quite young. I've also watched YouTube videos of people using q tips or even those sticks you'd use to eat olives and cheese with to apply tca! What method of application would be best? Thanks x


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *SophKoph18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi I'm really thinking of using the TCA peel but I'm a bit weary as I've never used a chemical peel before. So I'm 18 and I've had acne since I was about 11 but when I was 16 my skin became SO oily and I got a massive breakout all over my face which left me with dark scars and gross ice pick scars. The dark scars have since faded somewhat but they still look like acne
> 
> 
> 
> I only have hyper pigmentation on my cheeks and I have ice pick scars on the forehead and cheekbones - theyre like holes in my skin and are so ugly : '( and they are still noticeable with makeup. the ice pick scars are my main concern, they're not very severe but they're noticeable when I'm talking to someone. I was just wondering what concentration of tca would be best to use since I'm still quite young. I've also watched YouTube videos of people using q tips or even those sticks you'd use to eat olives and cheese with to apply tca! What method of application would be best? Thanks x


 YouÂ´re talking about the TCA CROSS method, done with 80-100% TCA. IÂ´ve read about people on acne.org having tried it, with varying success. It takes a few applications and a long period of time in between application. I tried it myself twice, I have about 8 very mild icepick scars, but I figured itÂ´s worth a try. I donÂ´t think they got any better, even though I did everything youÂ´re supposed to do.

I donÂ´t know if thereÂ´s an age limit to TCA-peels or TCA cross. I wouldnÂ´t mess with your skin by yourself at your age, please see a dermatologist who specializes in acne scar treatments. If you still try TCA CROSS on yourself, be extremely extremely careful and try it on ONE icepick scar, then judge the result after a few weeks to months.


----------



## Belen DelSol

Andi,

I am so jealous! You frosted and peeled beautifully, just like I had imagined I would. I just did a 15% tca peel at home, I was beyond excited but I hardly peeled! I peeled by my chin and a little bit by my nose, the rest of my skin is just extremely dry it looks like I have fine lines everywhere. Is that still considered peeling? I did 1 layer with no frosting so I added a second layer but couldn't tolerate the peel so I just washed it off. I am sure I got a very light peel because I barely left it on longer than 5 minutes. Now I am DYING to do it again but it's only been a week. Since I have barely peeled do you think I can do another peel sooner than the 1 month wait?

Thanks In advance,

B


----------



## Belen DelSol

I have another question...

I have a Glyco-Lac 60% Peel, which is a combination of Glycolic (25%) and Lactic (35%) acid, an was wondering if I could use 1 layer of this right before applying the 1st layer of 15% TCA peel? Would It make the 15% TCA a stronger/deeper peel? What I would do is apply the Glyco-Lac peel, let it penetrate and then apply the %15 TCA peel? If this is doable, any directions?

How about a 30% Salicylic acid peel? Can I apply this before or after to help with the TCA break outs I got the first time?

Thanks for all of your help in advance,

B =)


----------



## YoAdrienne

Not everyone can afford laser surgery, or a dermatologist.


----------



## YoAdrienne

Well, I bought some peels. but what do you mix it with? I cant imagine you just put a few drops on your face. I have mild rosacea also....so I will most likely have to avoid that area. I have some scars and discoloration that I want to diminish. Thanks   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *Belen DelSol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Andi,
> 
> I am so jealous! You frosted and peeled beautifully, just like I had imagined I would. I just did a 15% tca peel at home, I was beyond excited but I hardly peeled! I peeled by my chin and a little bit by my nose, the rest of my skin is just extremely dry it looks like I have fine lines everywhere. Is that still considered peeling? I did 1 layer with no frosting so I added a second layer but couldn't tolerate the peel so I just washed it off. I am sure I got a very light peel because I barely left it on longer than 5 minutes. Now I am DYING to do it again but it's only been a week. Since I have barely peeled do you think I can do another peel sooner than the 1 month wait?
> 
> Thanks In advance,
> 
> B


 I peeled on the areas that move the most (around chin) the first, the skin on my forehead stayed extremely tight and leathery dry looking for much longer. In those areas, the skin gradually flaked off, probably while washing my face, under the shower etc.

I I think only left each TCA layer on for 5min, so if you left it on for that long then it definitely did most of its job.

Whether you see actual chunks of skin peeling off or thereÂ´s just some light flaking, absolutely wait at least a month after a 15% TCA-peel, no matter how many layers were applied. I know how exciting it is to try this and hope for improvement sooner rather than later, but after the peel, your skin is regenerating and rebuilding collagen, none of which you can actually see. So give your skin the time it needs to do what itÂ´s doing after a chemical peel.


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *Belen DelSol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have another question...
> 
> I have a Glyco-Lac 60% Peel, which is a combination of Glycolic (25%) and Lactic (35%) acid, an was wondering if I could use 1 layer of this right before applying the 1st layer of 15% TCA peel? Would It make the 15% TCA a stronger/deeper peel? What I would do is apply the Glyco-Lac peel, let it penetrate and then apply the %15 TCA peel? If this is doable, any directions?
> 
> How about a 30% Salicylic acid peel? Can I apply this before or after to help with the TCA break outs I got the first time?
> 
> Thanks for all of your help in advance,
> 
> B =)


I have no experience with using a different chemical peel right before TCA. I know dermatologists can mix TCA with other chemical peeling agents, but thatÂ´s obviously beyond my knowledge and experience.

I have used a 40% glycolic peel 5 days before a TCA peel before, but I canÂ´t say that it made anything different. IÂ´m a Retin-A user, so that probably prepped my skin enough for the TCA peel. I personally wouldnÂ´t experiment with what you described. If you have used your Glyco-Lac peel before, IÂ´d try using it a week before your TCA-peel, which will theoretically cause the TCA-peel to penetrate a bit deeper. How much difference does this actually make, I donÂ´t know.

About your second question regarding the 30% Salicylic acid peel: donÂ´t apply ANY peeling agents after the TCA peel, wait till youÂ´re done peeling. IÂ´d think using a gentle 2% salicylic acid moisturizer (I thinkt he Neutrogena 3-in-1 moisturizing acne treatment is a great option) when youÂ´re done peeling from the TCA is probably fine though. I have never experienced breakouts after a TCA-peel so IÂ´m afraid I`m not much help.

Whatever you do, donÂ´t overdo it. I know itÂ´s tempting, but more than likely overdoing it by doing another peel too soon, or going too strong, will not give you the improvement youÂ´re looking for. Your skin improves itself after each peel, a little bit each time, and as you get older that rebuilding takes longer and longer.


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *YoAdrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I bought some peels. but what do you mix it with? I cant imagine you just put a few drops on your face. I have mild rosacea also....so I will most likely have to avoid that area. I have some scars and discoloration that I want to diminish. Thanks   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I`m not sure what you mean? The TCA solution that you buy from reputable sellers is ready to go, no mixing required. Unless, you get a TCA solution that has a higher concentration than you would like, in that case you can dilute it with distilled water, the ratio of diluting can be found online. IÂ´ve never done this though, I just ordered the TCA solution in the % I wanted.

And I agree, avoid the areas that have rosacea. A full-face TCA peel isnÂ´t always necessary, you can just apply it to your problem areas.


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *YoAdrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not everyone can afford laser surgery, or a dermatologist.


Sure, I couldnÂ´t afford it either. However, thereÂ´s a reason why at-home peels arenÂ´t for everyone: you can get great results as well as great damage, even if you do thought you did everything right. And, thereÂ´s only so much you can do with at-home peels, for actual acne scars you could apply chemical peels till the cows come home, theyÂ´re a witch to treat even in professional hands.


----------



## Belen DelSol

You are right! Thanks for the tips! = )


----------



## liginhasn

Hi Andi! First of all, I'd like to thank you for this tremendously helpful thread, you have a beautiful skin and reading your posts has motivated me to try these peels at home to improve my own skin. I've suffered from acne during teenagehood and now I've got scars on my cheeks and forehead that make me very self-conscious. I'm sorry if my doubts were already answered before, I didn't read every question and answer, but I'd be very thankful if you could describe in a step-by-step manner your prep regimen, how you do the actual peel (for example, it's still not clear to me whether you put another layer on top of the previous one or if you wash it off first prior to applying another layer, and for how long you keep each layer on) and also your post peel care. I appreciate your help very much in advance and look forward to hearing from you


----------



## justpassingthru

Just passing thru here, not passing judgment, just collecting data for my own soon to have experience with an at home chemical peel. I've had two peels done in my recent past. One by a dermatologist, the other, her assistant. both peels were a gradual situation. The first one caused a glow to my skin, the other, greatly improved my problem areas. I currently suffer from hyper-pigmentation around my mouth and dark circles around my eyes. The dark circles I was born with, yet as time progressed, so have my circles. As for my mouth, I have a few ailments in which I feel attributed to the discoloration. I thought it would be best to cut out the middle men and perform the peel myself. each peel has cost me over $200. Its expensive this way, Yet, they work. You've mentioned earlier that it is a gradual build up which works, and some times our skin does not regenerate as fast as we would like it to. I am at a certain age with a health condition, peels have helped my skin immensely, I just do not want to burn myself. I intend to buy the TCA @%25. One, would you recommend I cut it in half, dilute it, or apply it undiluted. 2, SHOULD I PUT IT ON MY NECK? I'm aware of the sensitivity of  neck skin, its just that I also have discoloration there too. I use Retin A 0.5% yet it just burns my neck, thus causing more discoloration. Any suggestions?


----------



## Belen DelSol

Andi,

I have another quick qestion, I just did my second 15% peel to get rid of a few new lightly red acne marks, is it normal for those red marks to get darker after you have done the peel?

Thanks again!


----------



## laci2727

"If you want to try a TCA peel at home, please do extensive research online. Use an appropriate prep regimen of Retin-A or glycolic acid serum to ensure thorough &amp; even penetration of the acid." Hi! I'm looking into at home chemical peels and saw your blog. What do you mean by that exactly? When I had chemical peels before, they told me NOT to use it a week before a peel. I currently use proactiv and Retin A. I'm a little confused as to what to do to prep for it and how many days to prep for it. Thank you!!!


----------



## regretful

hello andi please help me i have boxcar scars and indentations on face shallow would a tca work for me and at what percentage do you suggest please help


----------



## sparks

thanks for sharing your experience and knowledge, it is invaluable.From day 2 of tca peel what do you do as regards washing face, otherwise there would be build up of creams,dead skin cells etc. Could you please advise on aftercare washing in the days after peel.


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *liginhasn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Andi! First of all, I'd like to thank you for this tremendously helpful thread, you have a beautiful skin and reading your posts has motivated me to try these peels at home to improve my own skin. I've suffered from acne during teenagehood and now I've got scars on my cheeks and forehead that make me very self-conscious. I'm sorry if my doubts were already answered before, I didn't read every question and answer, but I'd be very thankful if you could describe in a step-by-step manner your prep regimen, how you do the actual peel (for example, it's still not clear to me whether you put another layer on top of the previous one or if you wash it off first prior to applying another layer, and for how long you keep each layer on) and also your post peel care. I appreciate your help very much in advance and look forward to hearing from you


 Thank you!

My prep-regimen is the same as my usual skincare regimen: I alternate between Retin-A 0.05% (which I have used for 4+years) and a 10% glycolic acid serum. Both Retin-A and glycolic acid work well as a prep-regimen, so I donÂ´t do anything differently. But, I stop using both products a few days before the peel.

Peel: a TCA-peel is self-neutralizing, so you donÂ´t need to wash your face between layers. I wash my face with a mild foaming facewash when the last layer has been on my skin for 5min or shorter if I feel like the burn is too bad. Typically, I keep each layer on for 5min.

Post-peel care: Neosporin or Bacitracin twice daily, and I only splash my face with cool water the first 2 days, then I use a mild facewash. Injured skin heals best when kept moist, and Neosporin provides a nice occlusive layer as well as antibacterial action. If I leave the house, I of course apply a broad-spectrum sunscreen, usually SPF50.


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *justpassingthru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just passing thru here, not passing judgment, just collecting data for my own soon to have experience with an at home chemical peel. I've had two peels done in my recent past. One by a dermatologist, the other, her assistant. both peels were a gradual situation. The first one caused a glow to my skin, the other, greatly improved my problem areas. I currently suffer from hyper-pigmentation around my mouth and dark circles around my eyes. The dark circles I was born with, yet as time progressed, so have my circles. As for my mouth, I have a few ailments in which I feel attributed to the discoloration. I thought it would be best to cut out the middle men and perform the peel myself. each peel has cost me over $200. Its expensive this way, Yet, they work. You've mentioned earlier that it is a gradual build up which works, and some times our skin does not regenerate as fast as we would like it to. I am at a certain age with a health condition, peels have helped my skin immensely, I just do not want to burn myself. I intend to buy the TCA @%25. One, would you recommend I cut it in half, dilute it, or apply it undiluted. 2, SHOULD I PUT IT ON MY NECK? I'm aware of the sensitivity of  neck skin, its just that I also have discoloration there too. I use Retin A 0.5% yet it just burns my neck, thus causing more discoloration. Any suggestions?


 If you have never done a TCA-peel, start with the lowest strength. If you have never done an at-home chemical peel in general, donÂ´t start with TCA right away! IÂ´d rather do a series of glycolic peels first and then work your way up so to say.

You mentioned hyperpigmentation around your mouth, IÂ´d be wary about using TCA on that area. If youÂ´re darker skinned, hyperpigmentation is much more of a risk after a chemical peel than if you are fair like me.

As for neck application, I wouldnÂ´t use TCA there, body treatment with TCA is better left for professionals. If you can, get a prescription for something like Tri-Luma, a combo of tretinoin &amp; hydroquinone, which adresses the hyperpigmentation. And give it a few months to work, and use sunscreen daily. If that doesnÂ´t work, lasers may be an option.


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *Belen DelSol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Andi,
> 
> I have another quick qestion, I just did my second 15% peel to get rid of a few new lightly red acne marks, is it normal for those red marks to get darker after you have done the peel?
> 
> Thanks again!


 Hi,

that has never happened to me. But, it seems like youÂ´ve done the peel recently so I wouldnÂ´t worry about it yet. Just keep up with your post-peel care and more importantly the sunscreen. The only thing I can say about my personal experience is that once the flaking was over, the dark marks from acne didnÂ´t immediately look better. As the remodelling &amp; healing continued in the following weeks after the peel, I saw gradual improvement.

ThatÂ´s why itÂ´s always good to wait a few weeks after youÂ´ve peeled to evaluate the success of the peel and decide if you want to do another one or not.


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *laci2727* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> "If you want to try a TCA peel at home, please do extensive research online. Use an appropriate prep regimen of Retin-A or glycolic acid serum to ensure thorough &amp; even penetration of the acid." Hi! I'm looking into at home chemical peels and saw your blog. What do you mean by that exactly? When I had chemical peels before, they told me NOT to use it a week before a peel. I currently use proactiv and Retin A. I'm a little confused as to what to do to prep for it and how many days to prep for it. Thank you!!!


 I`m not a dermatologist, but I have definitely read about dermatologists prescribing prep regimens before a chemical peel. It depends on the peel though. If you get a mild peel at a spa or med-spa, a prep regimen isnÂ´t necessary because the peeling agents that are used donÂ´t penetrate as deep as a TCA-peel would.

To prep for a TCA-peel, IÂ´d use the prep regimen for a week before the peel if itÂ´s a weaker peel. I`m a Retin-A user as well, but I discontinue Retin-A a few days before my TCA-peel. I`m not sure if it actually does decrease sensitivity, but itÂ´s just a safety measure for me.


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *regretful* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hello andi please help me i have boxcar scars and indentations on face shallow would a tca work for me and at what percentage do you suggest please help


 To my knowledge, boxcar scars donÂ´t improve with TCA peel or most other peeling agents. Icepick scars (indented acne scars) donÂ´t really improve with a full face TCA peel either. The TCA CROSS method can work for icepick scars, but since youÂ´d be using 80% or 100% TCA, itÂ´s best left to a professional.


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *sparks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thanks for sharing your experience and knowledge, it is invaluable.From day 2 of tca peel what do you do as regards washing face, otherwise there would be build up of creams,dead skin cells etc. Could you please advise on aftercare washing in the days after peel.


 My skin isnÂ´t very sensitive, so please keep that in mind. I have never had any issues with the peel itself or post-peel care, but everybodyÂ´s skin is different.

After day 2 post-peel, using a mild &amp; fragrance free facewash shouldnÂ´t be an issue. I use Neosporin/Bacitracin until I peel, and I also used it on the areas that have just freshly peeled. Once everything has finished peeling, I use a gentle, fragrance-free moisturizer (like Cetaphil or CeraVe) for another week or so, at night. During the day, I use an SPF50 sunscreen.

About a week after IÂ´ve finished peeling, I resume my usual skincare routine of Retin-A alternating with a light glycolic acid serum.


----------



## ellie26

Hi Andi,I need your advise.My story is......

I am 26 years old,last year I was very stupid and did waxed my body,and dont know why I decidet do put all over my face too(I dont have hair on my face).

Since then I started to have a spots and it turned to acne,as I never had an acne before.

I was trying to heal them so far,went to different places,and was trying different products,and I went to doctor too.And with the time the spots almost are gone,I still have some,but they r 1,2, or 3,big  but still they r not too much.But the acne left scars on my face.I would like to send you pics but just wanted to se what do you think first.it was 2 weeks ago i did apple peel,but it wasnt that strong.I peeled but it didnt take off my scars and brawn marks.

As I still have spots,I heard about TCA peel,that helps with the acne and also will remove my scars.I am not that bad and the scars are only on my sides.

So my question is,Can I do TCA peel only on my sides,coz I dont need on hole face,as I already did 2 weeks ago.

Thank you


----------



## swissitalian50

Hi! Im 50 Grew up in Southern California and went to the beach evey week  I do a TCA peel 25% in the fall and spring. I love the results. I also had co2 lazor done a year ago, That took 10 days before I felt good going out.My experience was done by a professional Est, It does burn during the session and takes about 10 to 15 minutes to frost. Today is day 2 and I am very red, No peeling yet. The hardest thing for me is not touching the skin when it itches all I want to do is peel it off! DONT PEEL IT OFF! In the past places I peeled to soon left a red mark. Everyone says I look around mid 30"s late 30"s. I have not had my face or chest in the sun for 5 years now and only use tanning lotion in a bottle for the rest of my body.As you age lighter skin makes you look younger.Im part Swiss Italian and German and have many freckles,The peels have diminished my dark spots and malasma,I used a high 15% hydroquinone on face and chest for 5 months and it made my spots darker so It does not work on darker skinned people :/ If I could afford another lazor I would, They cost between 2,000 -4,000k US dollars.I also recommend juicing and eating healthy organic foods and a good wrinkle cream and a ton of spring water. Im a wrinkle cream junkie and I have tried hundreds!!! LOL. Hope this help's.


----------



## benzoquinone

Hi everyone! 

I have some scars on my arm that I want to get rid of; have any of you had good results on this type of scar from peels? I have very pale white skin (srsly I'm like a milk bottle), but these scars are pure white, ie: very slightly hypopigmented. They are almost flat and barely noticeable, but I still really want to get rid of them. I'm willing to do anything, lasers or whatever, but I'm not exactly loaded (yet!) so money is definitely an issue. Which would you say is a good place to start, if this is even a suitable method? 

I have a low-concentration glycolic acid peeling solution in my cupboard. I'm not sure of the conc, but it's probably too low to do anything. Should I start there? 

I live in the UK, in case that affects my ability to purchase products. 

(swissitalian50 - can I just say how lucky you are; I visited Orange County a few weeks ago and it was the most beautiful place I've ever been to!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brenda119

I have very good skin, in my mid 60's, and have had four professional TCA peels done over the past year or so.  I purchased a 25% TCA peel online to apply at home, since my office results have had such good results.  I applied one layer and left it on for slightly less than 2 minutes, not wanting to rush in too strong.  The company I ordered from supplied a pre-peel prep, TCA  solution, Neutralizer, and hyaluronic serum to apply post peel.  I've had very slight flaking, but still have some tightness in my cheek area.  I plan to do a second peel in a week or so, one layer, but leaving it on for 3-4 minutes...to see if frosting occurs.  My first three peels took place  every two weeks, with the last one being the most severe (stinging, but not causing any damage to my face).  I've not used Retin-A...wondered if I should be using this.  The hyaluronic serum seems to replish the dry skin.  I love this thread and all the information...it has answered most of my questions, but curious about the Retin A...and where to purchase it.


----------



## Audrey942

> Originally Posted by *Brenda119* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have very good skin, in my mid 60's, and have had four professional TCA peels done over the past year or so.  I purchased a 25% TCA peel online to apply at home, since my office results have had such good results.  I applied one layer and left it on for slightly less than 2 minutes, not wanting to rush in too strong.  The company I ordered from supplied a pre-peel prep, TCA  solution, Neutralizer, and hyaluronic serum to apply post peel.  I've had very slight flaking, but still have some tightness in my cheek area.  I plan to do a second peel in a week or so, one layer, but leaving it on for 3-4 minutes...to see if frosting occurs.  My first three peels took place  every two weeks, with the last one being the most severe (stinging, but not causing any damage to my face).  I've not used Retin-A...wondered if I should be using this.  The hyaluronic serum seems to replish the dry skin.  I love this thread and all the information...it has answered most of my questions, but curious about the Retin A...and where to purchase it.


 A little younger but only very little.  We are in the same situation.

I used to order my Retin A from a Filipino friend whose sister is a stewardess.  I stopped since I switched to regimen of lactic acid peel (I'll mention Perfect Image brand since this is the one that works for me) every week or once every two weeks.  I use also loofa from Bath &amp; Body with warm water and mild soap for nightly exfoliation.  Then apply Positively Flawless Cell Serum with aloe for maintenance and to keep collagen (the exposed skin after it peels) alive, nourished and healthy.


----------



## Audrey942

Hi Andi,

I re-read through your posts and I think you can write a good "how to" on the subject.

And realized too that I'm lucky that I have not had to go through the same pain (if not ordeal) at the process.  Maybe, because I can't afford to since I have to apply the peel Friday and should be good to go and not becoming self-conscious with peeling skin on my face going back to office come Monday.

I can't claim the success as you since I only have my husband and my friends telling me I did have a younger skin (well, for my age).

Please keep up with the good work.


----------



## xiarog1908

Hey Andi! 

I absolutely love this thread btw, I have basically read through the entire thing start to finish. 

I wanted to ask you about my situation personally because while mine does resemble some of the other posts on here I haven't found the information I need yet because my situation still differs a bit. Sorry please bear with me here I have so many questions and I'm trying to find the best format to put them in lol:

1. The problem I am trying to get rid of here is ridiculously stubborn acne scars and hyper pigmentation from acne as well. I have dark spots all over my shoulders,back, and face. I have had acne prone skin my entire life. I am 22 now and for the most part all of my acne is cleared off my face ( I still get small stubborn break outs on my shoulders,back, and chest.) I like you scar so terrible easy. I have marks on my legs as well from ingrown hairs which I also hope to get rid of by doing a peel. ( skin tone wise I am bi-racial. skin color wise is very similar to paula patton or Kim Kardashian)

2. I have never undergone a professional chemical peel, nor have I ever done one at home as well but I have done and still am reading a lot and I want to be very prepared. I have seen that you have mentioned quite a bit that it's best to start with less stronger peels and to wait on the TCA peels until you have prior experience with other peels on your face. I wonder though if it would be  waste of my time to start on these because my acne scars and marks are just SO stubborn. I have literally tried everything, I first started using mederma for the scars on my shoulders and it shed away a lot of skin and the marks improved a bit but were still very evident. I have used countless hydroquinone creams and exfoliants. I even purchased a microdermabrasion system and have received very little results. My scars are indeed very stubborn. So I have to wonder if I start with the glycolic peels would I even achieve any results?

3. I personally don't think my skin would be categorized as sensitive. I have used pretty every acne line/product out there from pro-activ to the naturals alba line and my skin seems to take it all in stride. I've never experienced any skin irritation. When I was a teenager I used to have a job where I constantly stood outside in the sun for hours on end without sun screen (I know I know I cringe now just thinking about the damage done to my skin) I had tried everything.  In the end though my skin (acne-wise) has cleared up due to better living habits I think. I use the simple natural line now and I just try to use a lot of natural ways to keep my skin healthy. The marks on my face aren't as apparent though as the ones on my shoulders and back, but my face just never has the appearance of being completely clear because of these blemishes. 

anyway....

I was wondering if maybe you could give me a little advice on where to start? I really want these stubborn dark marks to leave my skin and I wasn't sure if the glycolic peels were the ones to give me results or not. Should I start with those still though even  just for the fact that it's better to not start with the tca peels?

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Andi

xiarog1908, yes I would still not start with TCA peels. If you tend to scar and hyperpigment easily, and have a darker skintone, I would hate for an at-home TCA peel to lead to even more hyperpigmentation. It sounds like even though your skin isn't sensitive, you're still at risk for getting more hyperpigmentation from a peel. I would definitely see a professional about this!

I don't know how long you've used a hydroquinone product (2% is over the counter, 4% is prescription strength, and even the prescription strength can take months to work), if it was combined it with a retinoid for enhanced efficacy, and if you really have been diligent about using a broad spectrum SPF of at least 30 on the areas you used the hydroquinone on, every single day. If you have done all of this and are still left with hyperpigmentation on your face, I think laser treatments or a blend of chemical peeling agents may be a better option. I'm no expert, but I don't think that at home chemical peels are going to give you the results you're looking for :-(


----------



## slinka

This has been an interesting read. Unfortunately, my skin is probably too sensitive for a peel. I've used some of those cheapy (supposedly "gentle/natural" paper masks that are for "brightening" and my whole face turned red and it burned so bad lol. I can only imagine what a real peel would would do/feel like!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xiarog1908

Thank you for getting back to me so quickly!

I am pretty diligent with my skin care routines. I have used hydroquinone products and I do see some improvements with them. It will lighten my skin overall but the dark freckle like acne marks are still evident. 

I visited the website you recommended in other posts to purchase the at home chemical peels and I came across one called the mandelic acid one that supposedly works for hyperpigmentation and says that it wont cause unwanted lightening in darker skin tones. My complexion is still definitely on the brighter side so I don't feel like I will have too much difficulty so maybe trying that one out won't have negative side effects?

What about the lactic and glycolic acid peels? Are those a much safer route for me to try with a medium skin tone?


----------



## Andi

Quote: Originally Posted by *xiarog1908* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you for getting back to me so quickly!

  
  I am pretty diligent with my skin care routines. I have used hydroquinone products and I do see some improvements with them. It will lighten my skin overall but the dark freckle like acne marks are still evident. 

  
  I visited the website you recommended in other posts to purchase the at home chemical peels and I came across one called the mandelic acid one that supposedly works for hyperpigmentation and says that it wont cause unwanted lightening in darker skin tones. My complexion is still definitely on the brighter side so I don't feel like I will have too much difficulty so maybe trying that one out won't have negative side effects?

  
  What about the lactic and glycolic acid peels? Are those a much safer route for me to try with a medium skin tone? 
Lactic and glycolic acid peels are definitely safer than TCA peels because they don't penetrate as deep as TCA, but again the higher in % you go, the higher the risk for irritation and possible hyperpigmentation.

I have seen the mandelic acid peel on their website, but I don't know if any of the lighter peeling agents (glycolic, lactic, salicylic, mandelic acid etc) is superior in terms of improving hyperpigmentation compared to the others. That's why I mentioned the blend of peeling agents that dermatologists can do, they can mix a specific peeling agent with ingredients that specifically target pigmentation (I believe Kojic acid is such an ingredient). When you're using a single, light peeling agent, I don't know to which extent the excess pigment is targeted.

My post-inflammatory hyperpigmentation from acne responded very well to Retin-A, and then the TCA peels took care of the rest. But still, it took several peels to get rid of the pigmentation, and I was still using Retin-A in between the peels. Getting rid of the pigmentation entirely took almost a year if I remember correctly!

Overall I'm really not sure if you can achieve the results you're looking for at home.

If you do decide to try it, let me know if it worked for you


----------



## deanie

Hi Andi!

Do chemical peels improve roseacea; if so, which are most effective?


----------



## aricht42

Hi. My name is Annette and I have been using Retin A gel on my face for about 2 weeks now and my face did burn a lot and peel. I also noticed that what actually was more irritating on my face was the non stop itch. Is this normal? what can apply on my face and hands to control the itching? So I decided to try it also on my hands because with all the cleaning chemicals &amp; washing dishes in hot water left my hands looking wrinkly and older than my age (42)! Looked more like 60's hands. My hands peels with the retin a alone but did leave 2 tiny burn marks that actually scarred! What would you recommend to avoid further scarring &amp; burn marks on my hands and to prevent this from happening to my face with the TCA peel? I seriously need your advice and would be sincerely appreciative. Thank You.


----------



## Nick McCouch

Hey, I plan on doing a 15% TCA peel in the next week or 2. I've been doing nightly application of .025% Retin-A for 10 days. I plan on continuing for another week or so and discontinuing the day before. I have tough "rhino skin" especially on the cheek area where I've got some hyper pigmentation and a few ice pick scars. I'm also kind of tan (Italian) and I don't want to have any further hyper-pigmentation problems so I figured get a 2% Hydroquinone cream for post-peel. Anything else recommended? I also like to use Jojoba oil after my other peels. Helps w/ healing.

Thanks


----------



## Audrey942

I msyelf use Positively Flawless serum in aloe.  The aloe must be helping in the healing process.  It is also cool and soothing that relieve the residual pain.

The most useful though could be the serum sine I can prolong the cycle of the chemical peel to even one every two or three months.  I'm a working housewife and can't afford the minimum 5 days of downtime for strong chemical peel.


----------



## Nick McCouch

Bump for feedback on my question. thanks


----------



## pattynielsen

Hi Andi, i'm new here but I have used tca peels...i am up to a 2 layer 12% perks now..my question is, I use Retinol a as part if skin care regimen also every other night I use neutragena toner that has silicylic acid ingredient..what do yoi think about me using this toner prior to applying 12% tca peel?..thanks for any advice...I love reading your post..your amazing!


----------



## skindeeplaserservices

great!! you have done the technique nicely and this thread is very useful who want to know about peelinng..


----------

